# Raven - HR20 Release Candidate Discussion (Early Edition)



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

There is a two night opportunity to get the next release candidate for the HR20.

The release will be out there for you to obtain during the two following windows:


Friday, January 19th: 11PM - 1:30AM EST (8PM - 10:30PM PST)
Saturday, January 20th: 11PM - 1:30AM EST (8PM - 10:30PM PST).


------------------------------- 
Staggered rollouts are there for a reason... as much as they are confident about the release, they need to limit the impact of any unexpected issues.

Before downloading this Release Candidate, you *MUST* agree to to the below statements... before you force the download.

If you do attempt to get to get this version; then you assume all the risks with this software version.

You will report any issues with the release to the forum, in the appropriate threads. When reporting those issues, please provide as much detail as possible.

You will *NOT CALL* the DirecTV service center, if you are having a problem. Come back here, and report the problem. The CSR tier will not have the information about this release in their system.

I can not stress it enough: If you force download, *DO NOT CALL* the call center if you are having problems.

And if it things get to a point that you can "live" with it, do another forced update to revert back to the previous national version.

So to get the update:
 During one of the two above stated windows; you may be able to get the release candidate by the 02468 method.

- Restart your system via either the Red-Button or Reset from the Menu (NOT RESET EVERYTHING)
- When the first blue screen appears, and the wheel starts to rotate... enter 0 2 4 6 8 on your remote
- You will then see a 2nd blue screen with a message...
- Then if it worked, you will see NEW SOFTWARE screen and it should state the version number you are downloading
- If it goes directly to Step 1 of 2... the reset didn't take.. try again


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Version Number: TBA
Release Notes: TBA, but basically: Stability/Reliability that is it.

As for the discussion...

Try to figure out why I am calling this Raven
I will clear out all that chatter tomorrow.

Chat Room: http://chat.dbstalk.com
I'll be in late... but I'll be there.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Fall back national release versions:
0x10b and 0x119 depending on where you are in the country.


----------



## LGM2007 (Dec 17, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Version Number: TBA
> Try to figure out why I am calling this Raven


Edgar Allan Poe's birthday is tomorrow. What do I win?


----------



## mlydy1 (Oct 9, 2006)

Are there release notes yet for this one?


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

THE RAVEN Edger Allan Poe was born in January 19th of 1809 in Boston


----------



## Frodtab (Sep 17, 2006)

LGM2007 said:


> Edgar Allan Poe's birthday is tomorrow. What do I win?


Well done LGM. Beat me by a minute...


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

LGM2007 said:


> Edgar Allan Poe's birthday is tomorrow. What do I win?


Damm... I though it would be a tad harder then that.. 

As for release notes...

Soon... but they are not going to be extensive, if I do get them.
As this is just basically improvements on 0x115 and 0x119.

No new features, just continued stability/reliability improvements.


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Damm... I though it would be a tad harder then that..
> 
> As for release notes...
> 
> ...


Great news. So far 119 has been pretty ok; but there are still some freeze up issues (I posted in the issues thread). Hopefully, this is one step closer to 100%....we're almost there!!!!


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

LGM2007 said:


> Edgar Allan Poe's birthday is tomorrow. What do I win?


Either that, or they are going to do this download window thing nevermore.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

x119 has been rock solid for me on two HR20's ....

Looking forward to Raven ...


----------



## byron (Nov 15, 2004)

Vinny said:


> Great news. So far 119 has been pretty ok; but there are still some freeze up issues (I posted in the issues thread). Hopefully, this is one step closer to 100%....we're almost there!!!!


how did you get 0x119? 02468?


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## mcaswell (Dec 26, 2006)

I've been experiencing audio dropouts every 20 seconds or so since 119. I hope they're including some sort of fix for this. IT was bad on 110, but on 119 its terrible. Or is there another fix for this?

Matt


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Damm... I though it would be a tad harder then that..
> 
> As for release notes...
> 
> ...


At least it didn't mean "nevermore".


----------



## ITrot (Aug 14, 2006)

PoitNarf said:


>


Nice pull PoitNarf, that was some of my best work.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Shoot, I’ll be out of town this weekend! :nono2: Any chance of extending the window by one day, or moving it in for tonight? If not, is there a way to have it automatically download when I’m gone?


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

ITrot said:


> Nice pull PoitNarf, that was some of my best work.


Only episode from the 1st season worth watching.


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

It's nice to get a day buffer on the notice. Thanks Earl. Are your contacts thinking of making the RC's on the weekends or has it just been a coincidence so far?

When the 0x119 was released last weekend, I was trying to think if anyone lived near my house so they could come in and do the download for me! This time, I'll be home having a celebratory drink! :goodjob:


----------



## moonman (Oct 27, 2004)

Doe's this version have a nbr yet? I can't put "the Raven" in my update book!!


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

I do love this release windows. I stay up for them.

But maybe they could do one of them in the morning EST so one would be aimed at the west coast and one at the east.


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

moonman said:


> Doe's this version have a nbr yet? I can't put "the Raven" in my update book!!


Just use the corresponding numbers on your phone until they release the info.  0x72836


----------



## jmschnur (Aug 30, 2006)

How you enable a "fall back"?

Joel


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

jmschnur said:


> How you enable a "fall back"?
> 
> Joel


If the "Raven" update doesn't work for you, you can do the 0 2 4 6 8 method again anytime (other than the window periods) to revert "back" to either 10b or 119, depending on your release area, as Earl posted above. 

Wow! Look at all you watching this thread right now. The box is full down there at the bottom!!!:eek2:


----------



## mstecker (Oct 5, 2006)

Recieved 119 last night. Solid so far, no audio dropouts since noticed yet (and never again hopefully!)


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

Thanks *Earl.*  I appreciate the one day advanced notice.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

lets hope it's problems 'nevermore'


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Well, maybe I'll get this one tomorrow. I'm anxious to get it, but between My Name is Earl (not Bonovich), The Office, Scrubs, and Grey's Anatomy, that doesn't leave me a lot of time.


----------



## jet75080 (Jan 7, 2007)

I thought you were going to tell us that this is the last, Never More.. to be done again.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

Groundhog45 said:


> Thanks *Earl.*  I appreciate the one day advanced notice.


+1.

Now I just have to put a sticky note on the TV to remind me.


----------



## tstarn (Oct 1, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Version Number: TBA
> Release Notes: TBA, but basically: Stability/Reliability that is it.
> 
> As for the discussion...
> ...


A second reason to call it Raven: Black screens, freezes, IKD: "Quoth the Raven, Nevermore"

Trying to be an optimist.

(Didn't even see jet's or houskamp's posts, I swear)

Oddly enough, I live within 6 blocks of the Edgar Allen Poe House here in Philly, where he began to write The Raven.
Check it out....http://www.nps.gov/archive/edal/index1.html


----------



## S. DiThomas (Oct 8, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Damm... I though it would be a tad harder then that..
> 
> As for release notes...


Wait - I thought Earl picked the names?

Somebody up there has a sense of humor and it's not Earl? Maybe there is some hope...


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

gonna have to be more abscure than that to stop this crowd....


----------



## PLamarine (Dec 3, 2006)

I will be going to my Vermont house for the weekend that has an old single LNB Directv satellite dish. Can I bring my HR20 up there, hook it up and DL the new candidate?


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

houskamp said:


> gonna have to be more abscure than that to stop this crowd....


Exactly. Like we have anything else to do beside sit here and stare at the 'Notify Me' thread to see if it's moved... and to harass Earl. It'll take more than a crafty crow to stump this crowd!


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

life? what life? DBSTalk is my life :lol:


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

any word word on UPnP compliance?


----------



## bluegoose (Dec 16, 2006)

Hey mstecker.

San diego here tooo!!! you need to change bolt!! I'm still mad at Marty..
I am getting lots of audio drop outs in the locals (mpeg 4), however just checked and I have the 119 and will have to wait for the HD shows to come on to test!!


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

machavez00 said:


> any word word on UPnP compliance?


Like the second one best.. we need to add that one to DBSTalk's list..


----------



## gonzlobo (Jul 4, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Damm... I though it would be a tad harder then that..


I guess they could've named it 'Lucy, you have some 'splain' to do!' since it's Desi Arnaz Jr.'s birthday too. I didn't know that I had to google it.


----------



## sorahl (Oct 24, 2002)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Damm... I though it would be a tad harder then that..
> 
> .


It was not hard if you listen to Radio Classics CHannel 164 on XM  We have been celebrating EAP as usual!

sorahl


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

sorahl said:


> It was not hard if you listen to Radio Classics CHannel 164 on XM  We have been celebrating EAP as usual!
> 
> sorahl


Love Jack Benny and Gunsmoke and many on the Classic Channel. It's in spot #1 on my presets.


----------



## tagunter (Dec 30, 2006)

One note that I guess should go in the 0x119 thread, but I'm here now. 

Yesterday it quit responding to the remote (RF) and the front buttons while watching a show (local, non-HD). No buttons had any effect. I finally hit the red reset button, and all was well after a reboot.

EDIT: Oh, and to get on-topic -- Friday is also Robert E. Lee's 200th birthday. I know this because I'm a state employee, and we get it off as Confederate Heroes' Day. If having MLK & CHD in the same week isn't diversity, I don't know what is.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Damm... I though it would be a tad harder then that..
> 
> As for release notes...
> 
> ...


How about a closed captioning improvement?


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

Coffey77 said:


> Love Jack Benny and Gunsmoke and many on the Classic Channel. It's in spot #1 on my presets.


Your showing your age.


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

HDTVsportsfan said:


> Your showing your age.


Would you have guessed 30? I'll be passing Jack soon at a steady 39. :lol: Just an old soul I guess.


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

Will the 119 rollout continue?


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

Hutchinshouse said:


> Shoot, I'll be out of town this weekend! :nono2: Any chance of extending the window by one day, or moving it in for tonight? If not, is there a way to have it automatically download when I'm gone?


If you have a remote that will do certain macros on a timer--would have to be a learning remote.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

Coffey77 said:


> Would you have guessed 30? I'll be passing Jack soon at a steady 39. :lol: Just an old soul I guess.


I'm 37 and I listen to XM's Old time radio channel all the time. Love Dragnet and Fibber McGee and Molly and many of the old shows.


----------



## jet75080 (Jan 7, 2007)

PLamarine said:


> I will be going to my Vermont house for the weekend that has an old single LNB Directv satellite dish. Can I bring my HR20 up there, hook it up and DL the new candidate?


You will need a phone line hooked up. I think you need the primary sat for the feed.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

Capmeister said:


> If you have a remote that will do certain macros on a timer--would have to be a learning remote.


just program 84600 sec delay,menu,reset,15sec delay,02468... :lol:
or slingbox 
waiting for mine to come...


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

jet75080 said:


> You will need a phone line hooked up. I think you need the primary sat for the feed.


Nah, you don't need a phone line unless you order PPV, even then I think there are ways around that. The download comes from the Satellites.  I don't know if it would still work on a single LNB though. Worth a try I guess.


----------



## mjbehren (Nov 21, 2006)

mcaswell said:


> I've been experiencing audio dropouts every 20 seconds or so since 119. I hope they're including some sort of fix for this. IT was bad on 110, but on 119 its terrible. Or is there another fix for this?
> 
> Matt


I too have had audio issues with 0x119...

A rewind usually fixes it...

Mb


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

PLamarine said:


> I will be going to my Vermont house for the weekend that has an old single LNB Directv satellite dish. Can I bring my HR20 up there, hook it up and DL the new candidate?


It should work if the download comes from the 101 satellite. Does anyone know which sat has the feed?


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

Groundhog45 said:


> It should work if the download comes from the 101 satellite. Does anyone know which sat has the feed?


Won't he constantly get a "2nd tuner/signal not find" type of message? Unless he ran guided setup and told the HR20 he only had 1 cable connected.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Earl,

More obscure would have been to refer to this as the amontillado release. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## davidrumm (Dec 2, 2005)

No it should work as the HR20 looks for a signal during boot up on both tuners and if there is no signal on tuner 2, it will stop looking at tuner 2.


----------



## SuperTech1 (Jan 9, 2007)

`Prophet!' said I, `thing of evil! - prophet still, if bird or devil! -
Whether tempter sent, or whether tempest tossed thee here ashore,
Desolate yet all undaunted, on this desert land enchanted -
On this home by horror haunted - tell me truly, I implore -
Is there - is there balm in Gilead? - tell me - tell me, I implore!'
Quoth the raven, `*RBR*.'


----------



## mjbehren (Nov 21, 2006)

tibber said:


> Earl,
> 
> More obscure would have been to refer to this as the amontillado release.
> 
> ...


I cant wait for the Avogadro or Buckminster Fuller releases! 

Mb


----------



## smitmor (Dec 21, 2006)

If one comes out on April 20... God I hope you don't name it the Hitler release. Bad karma. Real bad!


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

SuperTech1 said:


> Quoth the raven, `*RBR*.'


Wonderful!!! !rolling


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

Man... I got to wait all the way till tomorrow...


----------



## Bay CIty (Dec 4, 2006)

0x119 has been the only reliable one for me so far. I will download Raven
and hope for the best.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Groundhog45 said:


> It should work if the download comes from the 101 satellite. Does anyone know which sat has the feed?


Real log has been posted, search for '03fc' .


----------



## S. DiThomas (Oct 8, 2006)

lwilli201 said:


> Will the 119 rollout continue?


God help us all - please no. It doesn't fix much except random BSOD in the AM.


----------



## DaHound (Nov 20, 2006)

Groundhog45 said:


> Wonderful!!! !rolling


I concur! Excellent!

As for the new releases - Stability and fixes for basic DVR functions should be the only thing for now. Bells and Whistles after that.


----------



## bmachia (Dec 20, 2006)

Hi Earl,
The reason you are calling this release the Raven is: January 19th is Edgar Allan Poe's Birthday. Edgar Allan Poe was the author of the book - The Raven. He was born on January 19th, 1809. :grin:

Thanks for all your help and Support.

Bill



Earl Bonovich said:


> Version Number: TBA
> Release Notes: TBA, but basically: Stability/Reliability that is it.
> 
> As for the discussion...
> ...


----------



## fpd917 (Aug 16, 2006)

bmachia said:


> Hi Earl,
> The reason you are calling this release the Raven is: January 19th is Edgar Allan Poe's Birthday. Edgar Allan Poe was the author of the book - The Raven. He was born on January 19th, 1809. :grin:
> 
> Thanks for all your help and Support.
> ...


Little late with your answer!! Someone had this figured out a few moments after The Duke of Earl posted this!


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

Damn, I'll have to wait until Saturday night. Some people like to go out on the weekends  

If they keep doing it on the weekends, maybe they should extend the ending time past closing time here


----------



## steff3 (Jun 12, 2006)

mtnagel said:


> Damn, I'll have to wait until Saturday night. Some people like to go out on the weekends
> 
> If they keep doing it on the weekends, maybe they should extend the ending time past closing time here


Agreed! Maybe could run through Sunday evening to acccomadate weekend travel plans.


----------



## Just J (Oct 11, 2006)

mtnagel said:


> maybe they should extend the ending time past closing time here


Yes, because the chat room and feed back would certainly improve if we had had people posting under the influence. :lol:


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Just J said:


> Yes, because the chat room and feed back would certainly improve if we had had people posting under the influence. :lol:


_Post example:_ I dnloded revin annnd now evrythn isi blurrrrrey, ths HR200 is a reel POS!


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

Just J said:


> Yes, because the chat room and feed back would certainly improve if we had had people posting under the influence. :lol:


I NEVER chat under the influence 

I might not even be able to hit 0 2 4 6 8 though


----------



## Zippy (Jan 14, 2007)

smitmor said:


> If one comes out on April 20... God I hope you don't name it the Hitler release. Bad karma. Real bad!


If one comes out on April 20th, maybe you can call it the stoner release. At least that would be fitting seeings as I think they must have been on something when they released x119 for testing (I consider it a huge step back. My box was "stable", I'm now having the problems I only used to read about).


----------



## RMSko (Aug 23, 2006)

I think I'm in the minority b/c I never had a missed recording until 119. Earl - do you know whether D* is working on the missed recordings problem and particularly the partial recording > deleted from Playlist bug?


----------



## NYSmoker (Aug 20, 2006)

Hopefully this release won't follow the story of The Tell-tale Heart with the deaths of Directv programmers and their still beating hearts buried under the floorboards because this version causes more problems then it fixes. Of course I doubt anyone would feel any guilt so the hearts might not beat.

BTW if anyone is into Poe check out the novel The Poe Shadow, pretty good story about a guy who tries to figure out the mysterious circumstances surrounding the death of Poe. A little far fretched but not bad for a week of reading at lunch.


----------



## WolfClan Dan (Jan 10, 2007)

if I missed 119, will this new release include what was in 119? I read 119 solved some caller id issues.


----------



## Dave Worrell (Sep 12, 2006)

I missed the last two forced downloads. If I force a download tonight, will the other two previous upgrades be downloaded as well? Just wondering.....

Dave


----------



## Camaro305 (Sep 27, 2006)

WolfClan Dan said:


> if I missed 119, will this new release include what was in 119? I read 119 solved some caller id issues.


Yes I believe the releases are cumulative.


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

Any fixes from 115 and 119 will be included. It's all in the one package though. You will not be getting 2 or 3 separate downloads.


----------



## Camaro305 (Sep 27, 2006)

Dave Worrell said:


> I missed the last two forced downloads. If I force a download tonight, will the other two previous upgrades be downloaded as well? Just wondering.....
> 
> Dave


I believe the releases are cumulative, meaning they include everything from the previous releases.


----------



## banningview (Dec 13, 2006)

Ouch...thank you sir, may I have another...

Ouch...thank you sir, may I have another...

Ouch...thank you sir, may I have another...

Ouch...thank you sir, may I have another...

Ouch...thank you sir, may I have another...

Ouch...thank you sir, may I have another...

Ouch...thank you sir, may I have another...

Ouch...thank you sir, may I have another...

Ouch...thank you sir, may I have another...

Ouch...thank you sir, may I have another...

Ouch...thank you sir, may I have another...

Ouch...thank you sir, may I have another...

Ouch...thank you sir, may I have another...

Ouch...thank you sir, may I have another...

Ouch...thank you sir, may I have another...

Ouch...thank you sir, may I have another...

Ouch...thank you sir, may I have another...

are we up to 17 yet???


----------



## cottonchopper (Oct 4, 2006)

Camaro305 said:


> I believe the releases are cumulative, meaning they include everything from the previous releases.


I hope not. I would like to get rid of the BSOD feature :coolglass


----------



## Erocwolverine (Jan 19, 2007)

Thanks again...Like all the hard work you do and give us insight.


----------



## Camaro305 (Sep 27, 2006)

cottonchopper said:


> I hope not. I would like to get rid of the BSOD feature :coolglass


I meant to say, everything minus the bugs. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## nctengr (Dec 17, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Fall back national release versions:
> 0x10b and 0x119 depending on where you are in the country.


Earl, how does this happen? I thought 0x10b was the last national release.
I downloaded 0x119 and am happy with it. If Raven (for whatever reason, not saying it will) causes problems, how do you fall back to 0x119?

Do you mean that if you downloaded 0x119, you will get it back and if you're currently running 0x10b or 0115, you will only get 10b?

Yes, I know if I'm happy, don't force Raven, but calling 0x119 a national release doesn't make sense to me. Please clarify.


----------



## Camaro305 (Sep 27, 2006)

nctengr said:


> Earl, how does this happen? I thought 0x10b was the last national release.
> I downloaded 0x119 and am happy with it. If Raven (for whatever reason, not saying it will) causes problems, how do you fall back to 0x119?
> 
> Do you mean that if you downloaded 0x119, you will get it back and if you're currently running 0x10b or 0115, you will only get 10b?
> ...


My understanding: Whatever version you have (not counting anything you forced) before you force the download, is the version you will go to if you force another download outside of the windows. Some areas have had 119 rolled out (not forced). My area is still on 10b.


----------



## larryl (Jan 7, 2007)

nctengr said:


> Earl, how does this happen? I thought 0x10b was the last national release.
> I downloaded 0x119 and am happy with it. If Raven (for whatever reason, not saying it will) causes problems, how do you fall back to 0x119?
> 
> Do you mean that if you downloaded 0x119, you will get it back and if you're currently running 0x10b or 0115, you will only get 10b?
> ...


They're in the process of rolling out 119 nationally. If you force a download outside the window you'll get either 10b or 119, whichever is the current release for your zip code. At some point only 119 will be available.


----------



## nctengr (Dec 17, 2006)

Thanks Camaro/Larry...I was just off browsing some other threads and found out the same. I believe my area is still on 10b...I suppose if there were problems, I could deal with them long enough to end up rolling back to 119 even though my personal last national rollout was 10b.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Camaro305 said:


> My understanding: Whatever version you have (not counting anything you forced) before you force the download, is the version you will go to if you force another download outside of the windows. Some areas have had 119 rolled out (not forced). My area is still on 10b.


Right, it is comforting to know I can go back to 10B, which worked better for me than either 115 or 119.

I'll probably have to wait till Saturday night 'cause I work at 5AM this Saturday.


----------



## tstarn (Oct 1, 2006)

larryl said:


> They're in the process of rolling out 119 nationally. If you force a download outside the window you'll get either 10b or 119, whichever is the current release for your zip code. At some point only 119 will be available.


Does that mean they are rolling out 119 nationally while at the same time offerining the "Raven" release candidate? A little confused about that concept. Can you clarify? Why would they roll out a national release, knowing they had another alternative in the very near future? Curious.


----------



## nctengr (Dec 17, 2006)

paulman182 said:


> Right, it is comforting to know I can go back to 10B, which worked better for me than either 115 or 119.
> 
> I'll probably have to wait till Saturday night 'cause I work at 5AM this Saturday.


Yeah, but 119 is coming anyway, so the 10b time is short lived.
I've never heard of any way to refuse an update.


----------



## Camaro305 (Sep 27, 2006)

paulman182 said:


> Right, it is comforting to know I can go back to 10B, which worked better for me than either 115 or 119.
> 
> I'll probably have to wait till Saturday night 'cause I work at 5AM this Saturday.


Take note, 119 is rolling nationally, so you may end up with it anyway, eventually.


----------



## Camaro305 (Sep 27, 2006)

tstarn said:


> Does that mean they are rolling out 119 nationally while at the same time offerining the "Raven" release candidate? A little confused about that concept. Can you clarify? Why would they roll out a national release, knowing they had another alternative in the very near future? Curious.


Again, my understanding: They have determined that 119 is more stable than 10b. At the same time, they have included more stability fixes into Raven. My feeling is that 119 will not last long at all, and will be replaced by Raven within a week.


----------



## tstarn (Oct 1, 2006)

Camaro305 said:


> Again, my understanding: They have determined that 119 is more stable than 10b. At the same time, they have included more stability fixes into Raven. My feeling is that 119 will not last long at all, and will be replaced by Raven within a week.


I have 10B without many issues (black screen/RBR three times since 12/15), so in my case, 119 probably won't make any difference, as it was supposed to fix something in 115, right?

Man, this is starting to sound like some weird new language, no?

Just like in Clockwork Orange. Someone could look back over the releases and create a "language" based on numbers, fixes, etc. As in, "I was RBR'd last night, and we all know how painful that can be, especially after a dose of the 0x10Bs."


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

tstarn said:


> Does that mean they are rolling out 119 nationally while at the same time offerining the "Raven" release candidate? A little confused about that concept. Can you clarify? Why would they roll out a national release, knowing they had another alternative in the very near future? Curious.





Camaro305 said:


> Again, my understanding: They have determined that 119 is more stable than 10b. At the same time, they have included more stability fixes into Raven. My feeling is that 119 will not last long at all, and will be replaced by Raven within a week.


They decided to start the 0x119 rollout... staggered... but it is going out.
Based on all the factors, it was determined that for the vast majority 0x119 was an improvement over the high level of issues they where seeing with 0x10b

So it's staggered rollout will continue.

The Raven release (I should get a version number later tonight).
Is the v3 of this release cycle. It is everything from 0x115 and 0x119... plus more. (In fact, the release notes are actually just going to be a copy of 0x115's)

If the Raven release is as successfull as they expect... it will replace 0x119 very quickly, and become the national release for everyone.


----------



## BobV (Dec 15, 2006)

If there is a new release on groundhogs day, does that mean six more weeks of
RBR or new Dtv-to-go stuff???:rolling:


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

I'll say publically what I told someone privately: I'll try this next release candidate, but if closed captioning isn't fixed in it, then I'm done with the HR20.

It seems clear to me that fixing closed captioning isn't a priority, despite it being a basic part of the box.

Not enough people use it, perhaps, in D*'s view, and so they don't care as much that it's not working. Fine, but the box doesn't fit my needs if it can't close caption a show properly. I have been patient, I have been an HR20 supporter and booster, but if in 4 months time they can know about the issues and do next to nothing about them, it tells me that my needs as a customer are low priority.

Every television out there can properly decode closed captioning for almost 10% of the population that is deaf or hard of hearing. Except the HR20? Screw it. I'm done.


----------



## tstarn (Oct 1, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> They decided to start the 0x119 rollout... staggered... but it is going out.
> Based on all the factors, it was determined that for the vast majority 0x119 was an improvement over the high level of issues they where seeing with 0x10b
> 
> So it's staggered rollout will continue.
> ...


Roger Wilco


----------



## TrAvELAr (Jan 14, 2007)

Sixto said:


> THE RAVEN Edger Allan Poe was born in January 19th of 1809 in Boston


Died in Baltimore in 1849. As usual, someone snuck into the church cemetery this morning and placed a bottle of cognac on his grave.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Capmeister said:


> I'll say publically what I told someone privately: I'll try this next release candidate, but if closed captioning isn't fixed in it, then I'm done with the HR20.
> 
> It seems clear to me that fixing closed captioning isn't a priority, despite it being a basic part of the box.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about your troubles. Unfortunately, you may need to go ahead and start packing your bags. Since the current series of releases appear to be a full-bore effort to clean up the BSBs and necessitated RBRs, I doubt there has been any movement on the CC issue. It is unfortunate because there are people that benefit from this useful service. My suggestion would be to get an alternate device (Does the H20 work? SD TiVo?) for a couple of more months and then come back to the HR20 at a later date. Explain your situation to DirecTV and you may even get the short-term lease free of charge. Again, sorry to hear about your troubles.


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Damm... I though it would be a tad harder then that..
> 
> As for release notes...
> 
> ...


Please tell me that the one thing they did fix in Raven is the "recording is there, won't play (just displays a black screen with non-moving progress bar at the bottom), and disapears after a RBR" bug that fisrt appeared on my unit with 119....

Mark


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

brott said:


> Sorry to hear about your troubles. Unfortunately, you may need to go ahead and start packing your bags. Since the current series of releases appear to be a full-bore effort to clean up the BSBs and necessitated RBRs, I doubt there has been any movement on the CC issue. It is unfortunate because there are people that benefit from this useful service. My suggestion would be to get an alternate device (Does the H20 work? SD TiVo?) for a couple of more months and then come back to the HR20 at a later date. Explain your situation to DirecTV and you may even get the short-term lease free of charge. Again, sorry to hear about your troubles.


Thanks. That's what I intend to do, but I also intend to make sure they remove this two year agreement, as I will be looking at non-D* options now. I believed they were really working on the closed captioning--foolishly so--and my sense is that they are not. I don't believe that the placement and timing issues, and rendering issues, are that difficult, but even if they are, we'd see SOME testing of fixes. But, alas, none.

The HR10 decodes HD closed captioning flawlessly, and I'm using that mainly, but it has had some missed shows and I've had to use the HR20 as a back up. The captioning on it is so annoying that my deaf brother and deaf friends ask me to use RCA cables rather than HDMI so the TV can decode the captions.

I'm cynical enough to understand that it's too small a worry for them. But it's a big worry for me, and since I'm giving them $85 a month--AND THEY WANT MORE--and I'm not getting usable television without doing backflips, I want to be able to look at different options.

My cable company is offering a bundled digital cable/modem/telephone plan that would save me about $60 a month. I'm having a hard time coming up with reasons to not take the deal.

Here's what REALLY bothers me: I like the HR20. Mine is pretty stable. I would love to have one on each of my 4 TVs. Except the closed captioning--something that every TV has--sucks. It's like owning a sportscar but the company insisted on puting flashlights where the headlights should be, stopping me from really enjoying the car.

I'm just very frustrated.


----------



## tstarn (Oct 1, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> They decided to start the 0x119 rollout... staggered... but it is going out.
> Based on all the factors, it was determined that for the vast majority 0x119 was an improvement over the high level of issues they where seeing with 0x10b
> 
> So it's staggered rollout will continue.
> ...


Hmm, so that means if you force Raven tonight, you will soon be back at 119, as it hits your area as part of the national rollout? Seems like a step backwards.


----------



## larryl (Jan 7, 2007)

tstarn said:


> Does that mean they are rolling out 119 nationally while at the same time offerining the "Raven" release candidate? A little confused about that concept. Can you clarify? Why would they roll out a national release, knowing they had another alternative in the very near future? Curious.


I can't tell you for sure what D*'s intentions are but that's not uncommon at all.

For example, I have development teams in Bucharest, Hyderabad and Dalian working on code. Some versions of the code are in internal alpha automated testing, other versions are in limited beta among the user community.

Neither of those phases of testing affects the major release we put out last week to the entire user base. Before a major release comes out code segments that make it out of alpha and beta are aggregated into a release candidate and regression tested exhaustively to make sure we didn't break anything else.

It's all part of the systems development life cycle. If I had to guess I would say Raven is a beta test among a limited, willing community. 10b and 119 are public releases.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

tstarn said:


> Hmm, so that means if you force Raven tonight, you will soon be back at 119, as it hits your area as part of the national rollout? Seems like a step backwards.


No.

If your system received the notification that 0x119 is now available for you system. But the system detects that you have a newer version installed.

It will NOT automatically install 0x119 over the Raven Release.

However... if you *FORCE* an update, it doesn't do that check. And will install what ever the stated version for your box is... that is in the data stream.


----------



## gcisko (Sep 27, 2006)

tstarn said:


> Does that mean they are rolling out 119 nationally while at the same time offerining the "Raven" release candidate? A little confused about that concept. Can you clarify? Why would they roll out a national release, knowing they had another alternative in the very near future? Curious.


It sure seems like they are offering a release canidate at the same time they have not completed the 119 rollout. Seems kind of bizzare to me. But then so does the 15 or so firmware updates since Sept...

As for why they "would roll out a national release, knowing they had another alternative in the very near future?"... Seems like a topic for another article 

I was curious does D* know when we do a RBR??? I am thinking that they do.


----------



## gcisko (Sep 27, 2006)

larryl said:


> If I had to guess I would say Raven is a beta test among a limited, willing community. 10b and 119 are public releases.


It is not allowed to use the words "beta test"


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

gcisko said:


> It sure seems like they are offering a release canidate at the same time they have not completed the 119 rollout. Seems kind of bizzare to me. But then so does the 15 or so firmware updates since Sept...
> 
> As for why they "would roll out a national release, knowing they had another alternative in the very near future?"... Seems like a topic for another article
> 
> I was curious does D* know when we do a RBR??? I am thinking that they do.


-) The 0x119 rollout is continuing... Because... as much confidence they have in the Release Candidate... It is just a release candidate, and has to go through it's paces. If it has a major issue... it will then not be rolled out... They feel that 0x119 is an improvement for most users over 0x10b... hence why it is going out.

-) No, they don't know when you do an RBR.


----------



## larryl (Jan 7, 2007)

gcisko said:


> It is not allowed to use the words "beta test"


That's fair, and I certainly wouldn't want to rankle anyone. They can call it a release candidate, a beta test, or whatever, but Raven is something less than a wrapped gold release. The current gold is apparently 119.


----------



## gcisko (Sep 27, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> -) The 0x119 rollout is continuing... Because... as much confidence they have in the Release Candidate... It is just a release candidate, and has to go through it's paces. If it has a major issue... it will then not be rolled out... They feel that 0x119 is an improvement for most users over 0x10b... hence why it is going out.


Well the only thing I know about 119, is that it wiped out my ability to do any real OTA with the HR20 where with 10b it was awesome. Antenna to TV gives superb signals even for WBBM 2-1. But going back to 10b did not restore OTA for me so I was hoping Raven would give some hope. I will be looking forward to the release notes.



Earl Bonovich said:


> -) No, they don't know when you do an RBR.


Bummer. Can they tell when you force a download? I would think they could do all of this. TIVO certainly knew when Janet Jackson flashed everyone during the superbowl a few years ago. That caused the largest spike in TIVO history supposedly :eek2:


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

gcisko said:


> Bummer. Can they tell when you force a download? I would think they could do all of this. TIVO certainly knew when Janet Jackson flashed everyone during the superbowl a few years ago. That caused the largest spike in TIVO history supposedly :eek2:


I was watching that game delayed about 15 minutes and 5 minutes after Janet did her thing (in real time, I never caught up to it), my HDVR2 spontaneously rebooted. I never saw that behavior before or since. If you ask me, Tivo knows a little too much about what my DVR is doing.


----------



## tstarn (Oct 1, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> No.
> 
> If your system received the notification that 0x119 is now available for you system. But the system detects that you have a newer version installed.
> 
> ...


Come again? If I force download Raven tonight, then 119 won't install. Your second statement is confusing. How else can you get Raven besides forcing it?

Sorry to seem dense, but I still don't get the process.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

NYSmoker said:


> Hopefully this release won't follow the story of The Tell-tale Heart with the deaths of Directv programmers and their still beating hearts buried under the floorboards because this version causes more problems then it fixes. Of course I doubt anyone would feel any guilt so the hearts might not beat.


Nah, that's Tivo's heart beating down there


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

tstarn said:


> Come again? If I force download Raven tonight, then 119 won't install. Your second statement is confusing. How else can you get Raven besides forcing it?
> 
> Sorry to seem dense, but I still don't get the process.


Two ways updates happen:

*Automatic*
-) System Received Notifiation of Update Notice
-) System check the version number of the Update Notice, against what you have on your system.
-) If update is flagged as a non-manditory update... and the version number of the update is higher then installed on your system... reboots and installs.
-) If update is flagged as a non-manditory update... and the version number of the update is lower or equal to your installed version... nothing happens
-) If update is flagged as a manditory update... system reboots without regards to the installed version, and installs the version

*Forced via 02468*
-) System Looks at data stream, and see's what version is authorized for your system.
-) System installs that identified version... with no regards to what version is already installed on your system.

DirecTV does have a way to force a system to go back to an older version. There is a flag they can set in the Update Notification.
They have only done it once on the R15's, it hasn't been done on the HR20's... they only do that as a last resort.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

nctengr said:


> Yeah, but 119 is coming anyway, so the 10b time is short lived.
> I've never heard of any way to refuse an update.


I understand, but remember, 119 is only coming for all if Raven doesn't work out.


----------



## tstarn (Oct 1, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Two ways updates happen:
> 
> *Automatic*
> -) System Received Notifiation of Update Notice
> ...


Think I'll just wait it out, get 119 when they spring it on me, and then wait for Raven to be nationalized, so to speak. Thanks.


----------



## gcisko (Sep 27, 2006)

tstarn said:


> Come again? If I force download Raven tonight, then 119 won't install. Your second statement is confusing. How else can you get Raven besides forcing it?
> 
> Sorry to seem dense, but I still don't get the process.


Let me give it a shot

If you are at 10b and force Raven you will get Raven. When the window closes and you FORCE another update, you will get what ever version is specified for your zipcode. It may be 10b or 119.


----------



## gobucks100 (Sep 12, 2006)

mjwagner said:


> Please tell me that the one thing they did fix in Raven is the "recording is there, won't play (just displays a black screen with non-moving progress bar at the bottom), and disapears after a RBR" bug that fisrt appeared on my unit with 119....
> 
> Mark


This is not a 119 problem. I have had the same thing happen on 10b. Last week Numbers episode on mpeg4 channel five out of SF.

Jeff


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Two ways updates happen:
> 
> *Automatic*
> -) System Received Notifiation of Update Notice
> ...


Earl,

Didn't they force a few back to 0x10b that had been 0x115, mostly in the LA area?

Thanks for confirming the flags D* uses.
Tom


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

tibber said:


> Earl,
> 
> Didn't they force a few back to 0x10b that had been 0x115, mostly in the LA area?
> 
> ...


Not that I am aware of...... possible, but I don't think so.


----------



## Just J (Oct 11, 2006)

gcisko said:


> Let me give it a shot
> 
> If you are at 10b and force Raven you will get Raven. When the window closes and you FORCE another update, you will get what ever version is specified for your zipcode. It may be 10b or 119.


Also works the other way. For example, I downloaded 0x119 via Elvis 2. It's not live in my area yet (that I know of). So if I force a download outside the Raven window, whether now or after forcing Raven tonight, I go back to 0x10B, and not the 0x119 that I have now. Then, if/when 0x119 gets to my area, I go back to 0x119 automatically.


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

Earl......I know you said that the release notes are virtually the same as 119; but is it possible you can get a little clarification on exactly what stability fixes there are in Raven. Seems to be some freezing issues in 119 that 10b may or may not have had.

Anything you can get would be helpful in deciding whether to force tonight.

Thanks in advance and thanks for all your help.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

gcisko said:


> It sure seems like they are offering a release canidate at the same time they have not completed the 119 rollout. Seems kind of bizzare to me. But then so does the 15 or so firmware updates since Sept...
> 
> As for why they "would roll out a national release, knowing they had another alternative in the very near future?"... Seems like a topic for another article
> 
> I was curious does D* know when we do a RBR??? I am thinking that they do.


Makes sense to me, actually. Raven is (as 119 _was_) a release candidate. It was decided that, on balance, 119 fixed more than it broke, and so the staggered rollout nationally began. Development continues, and they think a newer version may be ready to roll out. If all continues to go well with the testing, it will then follow 119 as the next national (staggered) release.


----------



## DaHound (Nov 20, 2006)

Just J said:


> Also works the other way. For example, I downloaded 0x119 via Elvis 2. It's not live in my area yet (that I know of). So if I force a download outside the Raven window, whether now or after forcing Raven tonight, I go back to 0x10B, and not the 0x119 that I have now. Then, if/when 0x119 gets to my area, I go back to 0x119 automatically.


DING! DING! DING! DING! DING! You win the prize! :lol:


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Not that I am aware of...... possible, but I don't think so.


!) if i try to force raven tonight and i fail, will it revert back to 119 which i presently have or go back to 10b what i thinkis the dfault in my area? Im guessing no that if 02468 doesnt work when u try it then it is just a rbr during the window..............

2) did you send out notifications? i didnt get one for the first time (and i am rooting for d a bears!)

thanks!!!

jheda


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Vinny said:


> Earl......I know you said that the release notes are virtually the same as 119; but is it possible you can get a little clarification on exactly what stability fixes there are in Raven. Seems to be some freezing issues in 119 that 10b may or may not have had.
> 
> Anything you can get would be helpful in deciding whether to force tonight.
> 
> Thanks in advance and thanks for all your help.


Other then "stability", I have not gotten any a list of specific items that where addressed (rarely do).


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Other then "stability", I have not gotten any a list of specific items that where addressed (rarely do).


Ok....thanks for quick response. I'm leaning toward forcing tonight; hopefully we're one giant step closer to rock solid!


----------



## Carbon (Sep 22, 2006)

This is the first early release candidate that I might be awake for I am excited to try it.


----------



## 2tonedug (Nov 28, 2006)

if i force the download tonight, will i have to redo my to do list? should i write my to do list down, and reprogram it?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

2tonedug said:


> if i force the download tonight, will i have to redo my to do list? should i write my to do list down, and reprogram it?


No... It does not erase your SL's... and shoudl retain any individual programs you have setup.


----------



## Iaen23 (Jun 15, 2006)

Got it on both boxes 2:49 AM Thursday. OK. My imagination? SD PQ looks a bit improved--even old re-runs on the Game Show Network.


----------



## rabi (Feb 10, 2006)

Iaen23 said:


> Got it on both boxes 2:49 AM Thursday. OK. My imagination? SD PQ looks a bit improved--even old re-runs on the Game Show Network.


This discussion is about a new release coming tonight...

You got the old one from last week...


----------



## EAGLES20 (Sep 8, 2005)

I still have the Ox10b will it make a difference if I try for this new update without getting the Ox119 first. I also noticed when I was just looking to see Pass Upgrades it say's WED 12/[email protected]:45am and then Future Upgrades: Not Scheduled but I noticed that my access card was not bright like the rest of them so I can't even click on it because it won't allow me. But at the bottom of the Info & Test screen it says's Replace your access card when you get a new one. Why would it say that I've been with Directv for about 8 years now and I've never had a late payment the whole time I've been with them. Will I be able to still get the update I have two HR20-700 I own them that are not leased. If not what about on my Plasma upstairs. I just went upstairs and it says's the same thing on that one to. Why would I need new access cards. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

EAGLES20 said:


> I still have the Ox10b will it make a difference if I try for this new update without getting the Ox119 first. I also noticed when I was just looking to see Pass Upgrades it say's WED 12/[email protected]:45am and then Future Upgrades: Not Scheduled but I noticed that my access card was not bright like the rest of them so I can't even click on it because it won't allow me. But at the bottom of the Info & Test screen it says's Replace your access card when you get a new one. Why would it say that I've been with Directv for about 8 years now and I've never had a late payment the whole time I've been with them. Will I be able to still get the update I have two HR20-700 I own them that are not leased. If not what about on my Plasma upstairs. I just went upstairs and it says's the same thing on that one to. Why would I need new access cards. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


You don't need new access cards. Mine says the same thing. Nothing to worry about.

And yes, you can update to the Raven release tonight even if you still have 0x10b.


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

Does anyone think DTV is releasing these updates too fast? Release canidates get it on Saturday/Sunday night and on Thursday AM it goes National?

I received Ox119 after an automatic DL on 1/18 at 2:29am. Under Ox10b (my previous software release) I had zero lock ups in the several weeks I ran it. Last reboot (prior to this morning) was on 1/11/06 when I rolled back to Ox10b from Ox115 due to spontaneous reboots under that release. My HR-20 (up until this morning) had been trouble free under Ox10b.

I know people rant and rave that Ox119 is a God sent software update but how could someone else (me) have an absolute 180 degree experience?

I'm not going to slam DTV or try to find to cure for world hunger, after all it's "just TV", but something doesn't seem right here. I couldn't even run Ox119 for 24 hours without having to reboot. 

Someone will certainly respond and tell me I have a bad BBC or coax or LNB or whatever but I don't. I'm sure hardware has A LOT to do with some of these issues. However I have a new home with quad shield RG-6 that I personally swept with a spectrum analyzer before install.

Here's my bug for what it's worth. I'd like to know I'm not the only one that feels this way. Congratulations to those who have seen success with 119.

----

Received Ox119 after an automatic DL on 1/18 at 2:29am.

*Prior to the Issue:*

Recorded all SL's yesterday (1/18) without incident. Went to bed last night after watching a prerecorded MPEG-4 Scrubs episode (recorded under Ox119).

Prior to putting the HR-20 in standby, I can 100% confirm that it was tunned to a local SD channel (NBC in Sacramento).

*The Issue:*

1. Woke up this morning, powered on my plasma and HR-20.
2. Black Screen appeared.
3. I checked to make sure my Plasma was on the correct input.  - it was.
4. Pressed the channel UP and could see the blue LED on the front panel of the HR-20 respond.
5. Screen stayed black.
6. Pressed channel UP again and could see the blue LED respond to the IR command.
7. Screen stayed black.
8. On my third attempt to press channel UP, the HR-20 appeared to freeze and was unresponsive to IR commands (as indicated by the blue LED).
9. Performed a RBR and went to work.

Under Ox10b (my previous software release) I had zero lock ups in the several weeks I ran it. Last reboot (prior to this morning) was on 1/11/06 when I rolled back to Ox10b from Ox115 due to spontaneous reboots under that release. My HR-20 (up until this morning) had been trouble free under Ox10b.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

Radio Enginerd said:


> Does anyone think DTV is releasing these updates too fast?


They are clearly scrambling.

Too fast? Depends...if a release fixes problems I'm having, then no. If it makes my machine more troublesome than previously, then yes. 

This serious focus on reliability should have happened long ago, prior to general release of the DVR. If they were in fact treating reliability as job 1 way back then, then I am seriously worried about their ability to get things right.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Radio Enginerd said:


> Does anyone think DTV is releasing these updates too fast? Release canidates get it on Saturday/Sunday night and on Thursday AM it goes National?


0x115 was rolled to a small market...
0x119 is just now startign to go out... nearly a month since the last national update

Now this one, the Raven release...
It is a release candidate...

They hope it will be the next release... but right now... it is just a release candidate.... how much more time do you want on them?

Right now, they have systems that are flat out failing... not recording... not playing back. They don't have the luxury right now, to stop and test each release/build for a month.

If they get the system at least to the point that it is 99% reliable out there... then they can change the "model"... and we will start to see threads complaining that they haven't released an update in a while....


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

I say keep em coming... if we can't find a bug no one can


----------



## Mixer (Sep 28, 2006)

If there was no such thing as google my bet is that it would have been a lot harder.

Not to take anything away form the guy who guessed right or anything

LOL



Earl Bonovich said:


> Damm... I though it would be a tad harder then that..
> 
> As for release notes...
> 
> ...


----------



## chrisexv6 (Sep 14, 2002)

bwaldron said:


> They are clearly scrambling.
> 
> Too fast? Depends...if a release fixes problems I'm having, then no. If it makes my machine more troublesome than previously, then yes.
> 
> This serious focus on reliability should have happened long ago, prior to general release of the DVR. If they were in fact treating reliability as job 1 way back then, then I am seriously worried about their ability to get things right.


While Idlove for the product to come out of the box perfect, doing software development for a while (10 years or so) I recognize the fact that no matter how hard you test internally, many more things can (and usually do) crop up once you have a massive user base. I attribute it to 2 things:

1. Its impossible to test every possible scenario. Even scripted tests are, well, scripted. Automated tools miss things too. When you look at something like a DVR, there are sooooooo many paths a user can take. It isnt just record and play. How many ways are there to start a recording? How many different ways to schedule one? How many different ways to start playing a recorded program? Tons and tons of variables. More variables = more possible scenarios = less possibility of testing them all to 100% conclusions.

2. As a development (and QA team, Im sure they have one) you end up to be more of a technical person than, say, the outside userbase. Therefore you end up testing things in a technical manner, unlike how it might be used in the real world. I admit Im a victim of this. I can work on something and unit test it for hours/days, and within 1 hour of releasing it, a marketing user will come back and point out an issue. Its not necessairly anyones fault........as a developer I admit Im more technical and "too close" to the work to see every possible user issue that can pop up. The difference between good development and bad development teams are in how they handle an issue (some ignore it, some take offense at someone pointing out an error they made, some just fess up and fix it). I commend the development team on the HR20 for fessing up and fixing (or at least trying to) the issues on the box. The quickness of releases is a testament to the dedication they have. True, it would have been nice for it to be perfect when popped out of the box, but without releasing it to a whole boat load of beta testers (I bet 500,000 testers would have helped, but how can you produce 500,000 boxes without knowing for sure its going to work? Im sure D*'s beta for the HR20 was much more limited), you cant be sure of much of anything.

I still maintain that the first Tivos had all sorts of issues. The problem is I think we have all been accustomed to (spoiled?) by the fact that we've been on a VERY mature Tivo platform for the last 4/5 years, and by now have forgotten the issues that popped up in Series 1 DirecTivos. I also still maintain that compared to them, D* is handling the HR20 fairly well. There is no way Tivo would have pushed out this many updates, even if they were necessary. D* was just taking too long to do internal testing before they would bless the update for wide release. At least now D*'s development for the HR20 also includes this testing, so we are waiting weeks instead of months between fixes.

-Chris


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> 0x115 was rolled to a small market...
> 0x119 is just now startign to go out... nearly a month since the last national update
> 
> Now this one, the Raven release...
> ...


I know Earl, it's a double edge sword...

Perhaps that question is unfair but at the same time it's hard (as an Enginerd) to accept that one person, with essentially the same hardware, can have a 180 degree different experience.

I try to leave personal opinion out of my bug reports but you can't help but ask that question when you work and breath in this field.


----------



## gcisko (Sep 27, 2006)

Just J said:


> Also works the other way. For example, I downloaded 0x119 via Elvis 2. It's not live in my area yet (that I know of). So if I force a download outside the Raven window, whether now or after forcing Raven tonight, I go back to 0x10B, and not the 0x119 that I have now. Then, if/when 0x119 gets to my area, I go back to 0x119 automatically.


Wow I just got a "Server busy please try again" error...

Anyway, if you look closely we are saying the same things


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Radio Enginerd said:


> I know people rant and rave that Ox119 is a God sent software update but how could someone else (me) have an absolute 180 degree experience?
> I'm not going to slam DTV or try to find to cure for world hunger, after all it's "just TV", but something doesn't seem right here. I couldn't even run Ox119 for 24 hours without having to reboot.


My experience on 119 was similar to yours. I went back to 10B.

I'll probably try Raven Saturday night.


----------



## gcisko (Sep 27, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Other then "stability", I have not gotten any a list of specific items that where addressed (rarely do).


I agree. It does seem like "stability" is what is given but nothing specific. I do remember they used to specifically say that "pinky" was gone/fixed, but have since stopped 

Obviously if you do not specifically say what is fixed, no one can get on your case as not being fixed. So it is a nice defensive sheild. However I would prefer to see what they think they fixed and worked on


----------



## nullrider (Aug 22, 2006)

I just want to see the channels respond faster. As it is now, it's impossible to channel surf. I have 10b.


----------



## rbean (Jan 12, 2007)

mjwagner said:


> Please tell me that the one thing they did fix in Raven is the "recording is there, won't play (just displays a black screen with non-moving progress bar at the bottom), and disapears after a RBR" bug that fisrt appeared on my unit with 119....
> 
> Mark


10b is doing the same thing, I didn't download 115 or 119 because 10b was doing so well, but it seems the longer 10b runs the more of the problems already mentioned that I didn't have are starting to show up so I am going to download 119 tonite,

Long time reader but this is my first post so I hope I do things to everyone's satifaction, seems to be alot of bitichy folks out there


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

gcisko said:


> I do remember they used to specifically say that "pinky" was gone/fixed, but have since stopped


BTW.... Pinky is not NEVERMORE... Pinky lives in Raven


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

nullrider said:


> I just want to see the channels respond faster. As it is now, it's impossible to channel surf. I have 10b.


On what HD DVR is it possible to channel surf? It's not on the HR10. It's not on my friend's Sony DHG250. That's what the guide is for.


----------



## gcisko (Sep 27, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> BTW.... Pinky is not NEVERMORE... Pinky lives in Raven


My point exactly :lol:


----------



## tiger2005 (Sep 23, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> BTW.... Pinky is not NEVERMORE... Pinky lives in Raven


Good! If they got rid of Pinky I don't know what I would do. We're buds!


----------



## chrisexv6 (Sep 14, 2002)

Good thing Pinky isnt as nearly as annoying as Microsofts Clippy.

I think that would put HR20 owners over the edge......."I threw my HR20 out of the window not because of the issues, but because of Clippy".


----------



## hayseed99 (Dec 14, 2006)

tiger2005 said:


> Good! If they got rid of Pinky I don't know what I would do. We're buds!


My kids love Pinky. They would be very sad
if Pinky went away.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

*FYI: This Thread WILL BE CLOSED*

Around 4:45PM CST.

I am going to start a new one, so we can specifically talk about the release... and not about the lead up to the release.


----------



## legacydoor (Dec 13, 2006)

Well no matter how often they release them, someone is going to say it's not soon enough or they are rushing it. The simple fact is, the machine has problems at it is frustrating. Sometimes madening. I haven't posted much because my HR20'S have for the most part worked ok but not perfect. The longer they go the more problems I have had and lately it's gotten much worse! You expect a product to work as advertised and if it doesn't, you want quick results on fixing it. We all know they are trying but the results have been less that spectacular. To say 
" How much more time do you want on them" is and easy answer to me. *Until they get it right.* No more no less. I've only had mine about 6 weeks and have some times been frustrated enough that I've thought about going back to my HR10's or even worse, cancelling my service and going a different way! IMAGINE IF YOU'VE HAD THIS TROUBLE FOR 4 MONTHS NOW.I've so far avoided doing this because I've been with DirecTv since it first came out I think in 1989 back when it was PrimeStar. All I want is what I paid.

Ok I'm done ranting now!

Have a good day!


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> *FYI: This Thread WILL BE CLOSED*
> 
> Around 4:45PM CST.
> 
> I am going to start a new one, so we can specifically talk about the release... and not about the lead up to the release.


Couldn't you just unsticky it and change the title slightly? Then you could work on creating the official threads in a little more peaceful manner.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

brott said:


> Couldn't you just unsticky it and change the title slightly? Then you could work on creating the official threads in a little more peaceful manner.


Otay


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

nullrider said:


> I just want to see the channels respond faster. As it is now, it's impossible to channel surf. I have 10b.


I've given up on channel surfing a long time ago. The slow response (whether native is on or off) has reduced my surfing ability to wading through the guide; but I much rather channel surf than wade. 

I hope that we can go back to the future and be able to channel surf like the old days.....real soon!


Post 500 for me; 4 months ago, if someone told me I would reach 500; I would have said...no way, too much HD to watch.


----------



## mnassour (Apr 23, 2002)

Oh, what the heck, let's give it one more shot.  I'll drag HR20 back out of the closet (much to the amusement of my better half who can't understand why it matters) and see if Raven is all we want it to be!


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

chrisexv6 said:


> I still maintain that the first Tivos had all sorts of issues. The problem is I think we have all been accustomed to (spoiled?) by the fact that we've been on a VERY mature Tivo platform for the last 4/5 years, and by now have forgotten the issues that popped up in Series 1 DirecTivos.


I can't speak for series 1 Tivos, but I did get involved with DVRs at that same early date, purchasing the first ReplayTV unit. It was not nearly as flaky as my HR20, and exceedingly reliable in its core functions.

Yes, we're spoiled. But that means that D* set the bar very high for themselves when they decided to drop Tivo and go it alone. Flaws we might have put up with in 1999/2000 are not acceptable now. I agree that software can be a complex undertaking; I believe that D* overestimated their abilities in this area.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> BTW.... Pinky is not NEVERMORE... Pinky lives in Raven


I hear him tap, tap, tapping on my DVR


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

Hey everyone, since we are basically killing time waiting for Raven to take flight, so that we have something to talk about, I hope for some clarification. I have been a D* sub for around 3 years, before that I had Cable for quite a longtime, dealing with horrible picture quality, bad customer service, and ever skyrocketing prices. What is the background of D*, and if anyone around here knows, E*? Whan were they started, was D* around 1994? Were they a result of buyouts or mergers of old sat companies? Has D* always had more subs than E*? Thanks guys, this should bring back memories for some, huh??

I look forward to the info for my education. Take care.


----------



## eengert (Nov 16, 2005)

Radio Enginerd said:


> Does anyone think DTV is releasing these updates too fast? Release canidates get it on Saturday/Sunday night and on Thursday AM it goes National?
> 
> I received Ox119 after an automatic DL on 1/18 at 2:29am. Under Ox10b (my previous software release) I had zero lock ups in the several weeks I ran it. Last reboot (prior to this morning) was on 1/11/06 when I rolled back to Ox10b from Ox115 due to spontaneous reboots under that release. My HR-20 (up until this morning) had been trouble free under Ox10b.
> 
> ...


One thing you might want to try is what I now do...immediately after the update is installed, I do another RBR. This seems to prevent these lockups and blackscreen issues that are fixed by a subsequent RBR. Many people are started to make this a standard part of their manual upgrade routine. It certainly can't hurt.


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

can someone refresh my memory as to how to get to the chat room for ravens flight tonight?


----------



## SockMonkey (Aug 14, 2006)

jheda said:


> can someone refresh my memory as to how to get to the chat room for ravens flight tonight?


Page 1, post 2, of this thread...

http://chat.dbstalk.com

Bob


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

SockMonkey said:


> Page 1, post 2, of this thread...
> 
> http://chat.dbstalk.com
> 
> Bob


thx!!!! c u there 2night


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

jheda said:


> thx!!!! c u there 2night


Anyone know of a free WebCam Chat Host?
Now that would get scarry...


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

yea with our ugly muggs on..why do you think I use my cat's pictures? also would take a heck of a server to survive this crowd


----------



## SockMonkey (Aug 14, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Anyone know of a free WebCam Chat Host?
> Now that would get scarry...


No one on DBSTalk.com wants to see you naked Earl! :hurah: 
Bob


----------



## bc3tech (Jan 3, 2007)

A'ight guys so I'm curious if this update is going to (or is hoped to) solve the problems i've been seeing:

Occasionally the system will "lock up" when i pause or rewind live tv. I have to change the channel to regain usage
Some recordings will not play back after _or_ while they're being recorded.
upon rebooting the system (to solve above issues) the problematic recordings are deleted from the unit! :eek2: 
so far, wife & i are very disappointed w/ our directv equipment  never had _any_ of these kinds of problems when we were w/ dish network (actually seems to still hold true they have better technology... one receiver for multiple rooms, etc - but we're stoked to finally have an RF remote again!), but the building our condo is in now has directv piped thru it and it's included in the HOA fees 

Thanks
Brandon


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

T-7hours


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

bc3tech said:


> A'ight guys so I'm curious if this update is going to (or is hoped to) solve the problems i've been seeing:
> 
> Occasionally the system will "lock up" when i pause or rewind live tv. I have to change the channel to regain usage
> Some recordings will not play back after _or_ while they're being recorded.
> ...


All we can do is HOPE they will. It's a crap shoot. There haven't been any specifics given aside from better stability.

:welcome_s to the Forum


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

bc3tech said:


> A'ight guys so I'm curious if this update is going to (or is hoped to) solve the problems i've been seeing:
> 
> Occasionally the system will "lock up" when i pause or rewind live tv. I have to change the channel to regain usage
> Some recordings will not play back after _or_ while they're being recorded.
> ...


#1 - Yes, it is targetted by this release
#2 - Yes, it is targetted by this release
#3 - Shouldn't exist anymore because of #1/#2


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> #1 - Yes, it is targetted by this release
> #2 - Yes, it is targetted by this release
> #3 - Shouldn't exist anymore because of #1/#2


Ahh.....glad to see what is being targeted, Earl........thanks.


----------



## bc3tech (Jan 3, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> #1 - Yes, it is targetted by this release
> #2 - Yes, it is targetted by this release
> #3 - Shouldn't exist anymore because of #1/#2


thank god! now if there were only a way to split my HD signal to give me dual-recording capability again i'd be in heaven... ******* builders didn't run two HD lines to each unit, just two SD lines and one HD... *grr*


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Just want to note... the placement of the release candidate nights.

This release candidate will be done BEFORE the NFC championship.

My contact didn't want to risk the small chance that I will be cranky Sunday night, and keep the release candidate information all to myself....


----------



## rmnowick (Sep 15, 2006)

SDizzle said:


> Hey everyone, since we are basically killing time waiting for Raven to take flight, so that we have something to talk about, I hope for some clarification. I have been a D* sub for around 3 years, before that I had Cable for quite a longtime, dealing with horrible picture quality, bad customer service, and ever skyrocketing prices. What is the background of D*, and if anyone around here knows, E*? Whan were they started, was D* around 1994? Were they a result of buyouts or mergers of old sat companies? Has D* always had more subs than E*? Thanks guys, this should bring back memories for some, huh??
> 
> I look forward to the info for my education. Take care.


I happened to do a bunch of research a few years ago prior to buying some satellite radio stock. Was curious as to how fast various subscription services acquired subs. Here is some of the info from my spreadsheet:

DirecTv started service on June 11th, 1994.

Another company was also operating, maybe off the same satellite though my notes don't indicate that for sure, it was called USSB (United States Satellite Broadcasting). I believe they offered fewer channels than D* and were acquired by them after a short time.

In quarter 4 of 1999, D* acquired Primestar which was another satellite provider.

In quarter 1 of 2002, D* had to reduce their stated subscriber counts so as to no longer include pending customers.

Here is the quarterly sub counts up to where I stopped tracking them:

Q1 1994	
Q2 1994	
Q3 1994	
Q4 1994	320,000
Q1 1995	
Q2 1995	
Q3 1995	
Q4 1995	1,100,000
Q1 1996	
Q2 1996	
Q3 1996	
Q4 1996	2,300,000
Q1 1997	2,379,000
Q2 1997	2,590,985
Q3 1997	2,915,280
Q4 1997	3,318,500
Q1 1998	3,580,012
Q2 1998	3,793,037
Q3 1998	4,093,787
Q4 1998	4,488,680
Q1 1999	4,801,425
Q2 1999	5,296,000
Q3 1999	5,719,000
Q4 1999	7,666,000
Q1 2000	8,300,000
Q2 2000	8,700,000
Q3 2000	9,000,000
Q4 2000	9,500,000
Q1 2001	9,800,000
Q2 2001	10,000,000
Q3 2001	10,300,000
Q4 2001	10,700,000
Q1 2002	10,520,000
Q2 2002	10,745,000
Q3 2002	10,920,000
Q4 2002	11,180,000
Q1 2003	11,420,000
Q2 2003	11,600,000
Q3 2003	11,900,000
Q4 2003	12,200,000
Q1 2004	12,630,000

And yes, E* started later and has always had fewer subscribers than D*. Though I believe recently they have been gaining subs at a faster pace than D*. Cable overall is not doing nearly as well.

Robert


----------



## sequoiadean (Aug 24, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Just want to note... the placement of the release candidate nights.
> 
> This release candidate will be done BEFORE the NFC championship.
> 
> My contact didn't want to risk the small chance that I will be cranky Sunday night, and keep the release candidate information all to myself....


Well, my kids and I are all rooting for the Bears too, so hopefully it'll be a good Sunday night!


----------



## jediphish (Dec 4, 2005)

So DirecTV's programmers will be trying to analyze customer response to three different versions of the software for the same platform at the same time (monitoring all 3 via DBStalk, while also monitoring 119 and 0x10b from customer calls). Seems like a tangled web trying to analyze what's wrong when there are so many variables.

If there was a need for Raven, then 119 is not, IMO, good enough for a roll-out.

All of this reminds me of the chatter I used to read about DISH's software updates (how they broke more than they fixed), back when I had a fully-functioning HR10-250 that had been on the same release for more than a year, had never missed a recording, never rebooted, never subjected me to a frozen screen, etc. Of course, my perfect TiVo world shattered last fall with the 6.x rollout and now I'm trying to explain to my wife why we switched to a new DVR that still reboots randomly.

Write the code, test it, test it again, test if further, fix it, test it again, fix it, test it again . . . and then release it to the public.


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

rmnowick said:


> I happened to do a bunch of research a few years ago prior to buying some satellite radio stock. Was curious as to how fast various subscription services acquired subs. Here is some of the info from my spreadsheet:
> 
> DirecTv started service on June 11th, 1994.
> 
> ...


Robert, Thanks for the response I just love information, and have often wondered about this. Yes, cable is not even in the same ballpark as D* or E*. I will NEVER go back to cable. One thing that I love that has anything to do with E* is the CABLE PIG commercials:lol: I believe that a large percentage of people that have cable choose it because it is so easy to get, especially in a new sub division like mine, cable was already hooked up in my house, Comcast was willing to FLIP THE SWITCH over the phone!!:nono2:


----------



## jarredduq (Nov 17, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Just want to note... the placement of the release candidate nights.
> 
> This release candidate will be done BEFORE the NFC championship.
> 
> My contact didn't want to risk the small chance that I will be cranky Sunday night, and keep the release candidate information all to myself....


Just want to thank you for providing us the opportunity to download these release candidates. They are finally getting closer to a solid release! Both of my HR20's have been running for nearly a week with no reboots on 119, but having occasional audio/video breakups with OTA and MPEG4 Local HD. I'm hoping Raven solves that problem.

One thing I've noticed about the breakups, is that they occur more frequently with 720p (ABC & Fox) broadcasts.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

jedi-phish said:


> So DirecTV's programmers will be trying to analyze customer response to three different versions of the software for the same platform at the same time (monitoring all 3 via DBStalk, while also monitoring 119 and 0x10b from customer calls). Seems like a tangled web trying to analyze what's wrong when there are so many variables.
> 
> If there was a need for Raven, then 119 is not, IMO, good enough for a roll-out.
> 
> ...




I have explained it before. There are SERIOUS issues with 0x10b.
0x119 is a major step forward from 0x10b. And even though they are confident in the Raven Release Candidate... it is still just that... a Release Candidate. So they are using 0x119 to fix the critical issues with 0x10b. But if the Raven release is what they expect it to be...

The are in a state, that yes... they need to do what ever it takes to get the systems stabalized, so they can take a breath... and do exactly what you ask. code, test, test, fix, test, test, fix, test, test, fix, release....


----------



## Spongeweed (Sep 15, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Just want to note... the placement of the release candidate nights.
> 
> This release candidate will be done BEFORE the NFC championship.
> 
> My contact didn't want to risk the small chance that I will be cranky Sunday night, and keep the release candidate information all to myself....


Small Chance? Fat Chance!! The Bears are going DOWN! Sorry, but the Saints are gonna win their first NFC championship ever.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

jarredduq said:


> Just want to thank you for providing us the opportunity to download these release candidates. They are finally getting closer to a solid release! Both of my HR20's have been running for nearly a week with no reboots on 119, but having occasional audio/video breakups with OTA and MPEG4 Local HD. I'm hoping Raven solves that problem.
> 
> One thing I've noticed about the breakups, is that they occur more frequently with 720p (ABC & Fox) broadcasts.


While it will address some of the video playback...

Some of those Audio and Picture breakups, has nothing to do with the software version on the HR20.... It is the MPEG-4 encoding, and the reception between the Affiliates and DirectV... So there are pieces that are out of the control of the HR20.

And even OTA will have video brake up and audio brake ups... even if you are 5 miles from the towers...


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

Earl, Chris, Donnie, Clint, etc.,

We can't say it enough...

*Thank You!*

This forum does as much to build good will for D* as all of the ads combined.

How would any of us be doing right now if it were not for the good communications that D* provides throguh this forum.

- Craig


----------



## robbturner (Sep 21, 2004)

Has anyone ever heard of the HR20-100 that comes in black? I have just seen the HR20-700 that comes in grey??


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

robbturner said:


> Has anyone ever heard of the HR20-100 that comes in black? I have just seen the HR20-700 that comes in grey??


Yes, but it is not available yet. No ETA on when it will be.


----------



## robbturner (Sep 21, 2004)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Yes, but it is not available yet. No ETA on when it will be.


Besides the color, do you know what differnce there will be between the HR20-700 and the HR20-100?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

robbturner said:


> Besides the color, do you know what differnce there will be between the HR20-700 and the HR20-100?


I do know there won't be any functional differences...
But past that, I know very little baout the HR20-100


----------



## jkjls (Jan 12, 2007)

Radio Enginerd said:


> Does anyone think DTV is releasing these updates too fast? Release canidates get it on Saturday/Sunday night and on Thursday AM it goes National?
> 
> I received Ox119 after an automatic DL on 1/18 at 2:29am. Under Ox10b (my previous software release) I had zero lock ups in the several weeks I ran it. Last reboot (prior to this morning) was on 1/11/06 when I rolled back to Ox10b from Ox115 due to spontaneous reboots under that release. My HR-20 (up until this morning) had been trouble free under Ox10b.
> 
> ...


Sorry if this has been covered already..........

I had this exact experience. Only it happened after I installed an OTA antenna. I think the HR20 has an issue with changing from the OTA tuner and the D* tuner. I removed my OTA antenna and got rid of my OTA settings and have never had the issue again. Is this a documented problem? And if so, will the Raven release address this?


----------



## jediphish (Dec 4, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I have explained it before. There are SERIOUS issues with 0x10b.
> 0x119 is a major step forward from 0x10b. And even though they are confident in the Raven Release Candidate... it is still just that... a Release Candidate. So they are using 0x119 to fix the critical issues with 0x10b. But if the Raven release is what they expect it to be...
> 
> The are in a state, that yes... they need to do what ever it takes to get the systems stabalized, so they can take a breath... and do exactly what you ask. code, test, test, fix, test, test, fix, test, test, fix, release....


Earl,
I don't mean to sound ungrateful for the work and the fixes. I just worry that they are rolling things out too quick and discerning the root causes will get more complicated than it need be, thus causing potential for other unwanted errors.

On a different note, I think D* should knock $10 off all our bills for helping them help all the other users that don't know Santa from a Raven. Even lab rats are fed some cheese.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Earl Bonovich said:


> This release candidate will be done BEFORE the NFC championship.
> 
> My contact didn't want to risk the small chance that I will be cranky Sunday night, and keep the release candidate information all to myself....


That's quite risky allright (Bears lose?)....

Thanks for the RC announcement. I look at it as 119 on steroids. 

See ya'll in the chatroom.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

jedi-phish said:


> Earl,
> I don't mean to sound ungrateful for the work and the fixes. I just worry that they are rolling things out too quick and discerning the root causes will get more complicated than it need be, thus causing potential for other unwanted errors.
> 
> On a different note, I think D* should knock $10 off all our bills for helping them help all the other users that don't know Santa from a Raven. Even lab rats are fed some cheese.


While I agree that it gets harder... but there is only so much you can test via automation and scripts, and in the hands of the beta testers.

Some of you probably can imagine, but the input that this forum has generated is IMMENSLY responsible for the progress that has been made on the HR20.

As for the "cheese"....
Well even lab rats don't get their "cheese" right away...

DirecTV is very gratefull in what this forum (and others), have done to help them. And it time, there will be some additional opportunities, that would not have been there.... The "cheese" will be there...


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

jedi-phish said:


> Earl,
> I don't mean to sound ungrateful for the work and the fixes. I just worry that they are rolling things out too quick and discerning the root causes will get more complicated than it need be, thus causing potential for other unwanted errors.
> 
> On a different note, I think D* should knock $10 off all our bills for helping them help all the other users that don't know Santa from a Raven. Even lab rats are fed some cheese.


My sources have been very optimistic they are closing on all the root causes. Lets hope they have found most of them with this release.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

tibber said:


> My sources have been very optimistic they are closing on all the root causes. Lets hope they have found most of them with this release.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


I've heard good things inside as well. I'm hoping we're a sort time away from throwing cheese around.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

tibber said:


> My sources have been very optimistic they are closing on all the root causes. Lets hope they have found most of them with this release.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


That fits right in line with my prediction of a new Gold Standard to compare future releases of the HR20 firmware to. Either the release after 0x119 or the one following that should be the new standard. << These are my opinions only


----------



## GlennDio (Jan 19, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> While I agree that it gets harder... but there is only so much you can test via automation and scripts, and in the hands of the beta testers.
> 
> Some of you probably can imagine, but the input that this forum has generated is IMMENSLY responsible for the progress that has been made on the HR20.
> 
> ...


My cheese will be a reliable DVR and the 100 HD channels on D* in Q3 .... I am out tonight but will be trying Raven on Saturday night I am currently a 0x10b


----------



## kaminsco (Nov 27, 2006)

rmnowick said:


> I happened to do a bunch of research a few years ago prior to buying some satellite radio stock. Was curious as to how fast various subscription services acquired subs. Here is some of the info from my spreadsheet:
> 
> DirecTv started service on June 11th, 1994.
> 
> ...


USSB was through Directv's equipment. The provided the premium channels like HBO, Showtime, etc. (Startz was not part of it then).

If you had a D* dish you would subscribe for service through D* and if wanted the premium channels we subscribe to USSB for them.


----------



## alexginga (Dec 25, 2003)

jedi-phish said:


> Earl,
> I don't mean to sound ungrateful for the work and the fixes. I just worry that they are rolling things out too quick and discerning the root causes will get more complicated than it need be, thus causing potential for other unwanted errors.
> 
> On a different note, I think D* should knock $10 off all our bills for helping them help all the other users that don't know Santa from a Raven. Even lab rats are fed some cheese.


D* has fed me well lately...

After I called to activate my first HR20 - they gave me free 6 months of HD subscription - just for being a good customer I guess..

Then I called about another issue. I chatted nicely with the lady on the phone and she added free Showtime subscription for another 4 or 6 months (mind that I am already have HBO and Stars).

The last drop in the rain of D* generosity was when my H10-250 failed to make a daily call. After multiple attempts at trouble shooting with D* advanced tech support - they ordered me a 'replacement' HR20 (free of charge) and this one is mine to own..

The greatest reward for being a lab rat is that you get to spend time / share the forum with other geeks like yourself.. :lol:


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

As for me, the cheese that I think would be most fitting would be a sponsorship of some form to the dbstalk forums. Buy some advertising space, sponsor the next party at CES, buy Chris a new server, etc. 

Ok, after that a couple of free PPVs for all of us 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

tibber said:


> ... buy Chris a new server ...


:up:


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

tibber said:


> As for me, the cheese that I think would be most fitting would be a sponsorship of some form to the dbstalk forums. Buy some advertising space, sponsor the next party at CES, buy Chris a new server, etc.
> 
> Ok, after that a couple of free PPVs for all of us
> 
> ...


coulndt have said it better a new server would be poetic justice.

jheda

and the ppv not to shabby:hurah:


----------



## lwgreen (Jul 20, 2006)

Do we have a version number for Raven yet? Or did I miss that?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

lwgreen said:


> Do we have a version number for Raven yet? Or did I miss that?


Nevermore... 

(_not yet_)


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Release notes: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=77020


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

T-4:30


----------



## flipper2006 (Oct 2, 2006)

houskamp said:


> just program 84600 sec delay,menu,reset,15sec delay,02468... :lol:
> or slingbox
> waiting for mine to come...


dont want to get off subj, but i got the slingbox pro, pretty cool and worked well at HOME, but at hotel when on the road, its limited bandwidth due and doesnt work very good or using dsl , some issues, freezes, etc. Great idea, well done, but its in my car to return tommorow to BB.


----------



## flipper2006 (Oct 2, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Otay


Will the real Rex show up on Sunday or the saints will be coming here.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

flipper2006 said:


> dont want to get off subj, but i got the slingbox pro, pretty cool and worked well at HOME, but at hotel when on the road, its limited bandwidth due and doesnt work very good or using dsl , some issues, freezes, etc. Great idea, well done, but its in my car to return tommorow to BB.


Depends just about entirely on the _upstream_ bandwidth of your home internet connection. Some broadband providers give you plenty of download capacity, but limit uploads pretty severely.

My connection works pretty well on the road, but I find the Sling worth it just for access in my home office, kitchen & patio via laptop, etc...places where it's occasionally useful to have TV, but don't want a full-time TV/box/wiring.


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

tibber said:


> As for me, the cheese that I think would be most fitting would be a sponsorship of some form to the dbstalk forums. Buy some advertising space, sponsor the next party at CES, buy Chris a new server, etc.
> Cheers,
> Tom


You bet more/better equipment for Chris!

Is the current equipment for dbstalk listed somewhere in the case of donations they can be matched up with what exist?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

While the thread still running - there is the answer. 

00:15:20 Got new table (1801,12B9). Tp24. SCID#03E8.
7D: SCID=03FD, Version=1072, flag1=0006,flag2=FFFF,id1=1F2B, id2=1281
78: SCID=03FC, Version=*011B*, flag1=000C,flag2=FFFF,id1=07A0, id2=12B8
73: SCID=03FC, Version=1072, flag1=0006,flag2=FFFF,id1=1518, id2=1282
10:41:58 Got new table (1801,12BC). Tp24. SCID#03E8.
7D: SCID=03FD, Version=1072, flag1=0006,flag2=FFFF,id1=1F2B, id2=1281
73: SCID=03FC, Version=1072, flag1=0006,flag2=FFFF,id1=1518, id2=1282
11:59:20 Got new table (1801,12BD). Tp24. SCID#03E8.
7D: SCID=03FD, Version=1072, flag1=0006,flag2=FFFF,id1=1F2B, id2=1281
78: SCID=03FC, Version=*011B*, flag1=000C,flag2=FFFF,id1=07A0, id2=12B8
73: SCID=03FC, Version=1072, flag1=0006,flag2=FFFF,id1=1518, id2=1282
14:47:00 Got new table (1801,12D6). Tp24. SCID#03E8.
7D: SCID=03FD, Version=1072, flag1=0006,flag2=FFFF,id1=1F2B, id2=1281
78: SCID=03FC, Version=*011B*, flag1=000C,flag2=FFFF,id1=07A0, id2=12B8
14:47:16 Got new table (1801,12D8). Tp24. SCID#03E8.
78: SCID=03FC, Version=*011B*, flag1=000C,flag2=FFFF,id1=07A0, id2=12B8
15:29:20 Got new table (1801,12DA). Tp24. SCID#03E8.
7D: SCID=03FD, Version=1074, flag1=0006,flag2=FFFF,id1=C965, id2=12D9
78: SCID=03FC, Version=*011B*, flag1=000C,flag2=FFFF,id1=07A0, id2=12B8


----------



## macEarl (Jan 2, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> DirecTV is very gratefull in what this forum (and others), have done to help them. And it time, there will be some additional opportunities, that would not have been there.... The "cheese" will be there...


Wait ... something about whine and cheese - is there an inverse relationship? More cheese if there's less whine?

Ah hahahahaha! :lol:


----------



## Revenoor (Dec 14, 2006)

I received a reman. replacement this week due to persisting BSOD after leaving unattended and not recording/playing back (Santa w/network and OTA up). Seeking recommendation...install now and force update tonight or wait until Raven flys and install/force during Raven stream? 2) If option two then is it suggested to first come up w/o options and then light off the network and OTA?


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

flipper2006 said:


> dont want to get off subj, but i got the slingbox pro, pretty cool and worked well at HOME, but at hotel when on the road, its limited bandwidth due and doesnt work very good or using dsl , some issues, freezes, etc. Great idea, well done, but its in my car to return tommorow to BB.


Flipper..........................don't tell me that:nono2: I have mine in the car to take home and install


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Well, for blind ppl  - did you try start download now ?


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

Thanks, Mr Smith. I always enjoy seeing what you post from the sky...

Still not sure how I want to go with the drive configuration.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Too late, the window was close around 1500.


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

P Smith said:


> Too late, the window was close around 1500.


Perhaps a different opportunity will present itself.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

flipper2006 said:


> Will the real Rex show up on Sunday or the saints will be coming here.


If Rex can play the same way he did last week.
And the Defense takes two steps closer to what they where early in the year...

All should be good.


----------



## stogie5150 (Feb 21, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> All should be good.


You hope.

GO SAINTS!!!!!!


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

t-2.5hrs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

One thing is for sure, if I have to revert back for any reason, I will get 10b in my neck of the woods...


----------



## empire_of_one (Jan 19, 2007)

my Ravens disappointed me immensely last weekend.

i sure hope this Raven manages a better performance.


----------



## SuperTech1 (Jan 9, 2007)

empire_of_one said:


> my Ravens disappointed me immensely last weekend.
> 
> i sure hope this Raven manages a better performance.


Luckily it's not named "Colt" so you shouldn't have to worry about it sneaking away in the middle of the night.

:lol:


----------



## Drewg5 (Dec 15, 2006)

*t - 2h*


----------



## jlancaster (Feb 10, 2006)

a smelly piece of french cheese I wouldn't mind is Free Porn for a month...

seriously I love these updates eventhough they don't alway work for me. 

Too soon too late who cares!! We are part of a solution and I for one love it.


----------



## brittonx (Dec 26, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> While it will address some of the video playback...
> 
> Some of those Audio and Picture breakups, has nothing to do with the software version on the HR20.... It is the MPEG-4 encoding, and the reception between the Affiliates and DirectV... So there are pieces that are out of the control of the HR20.
> 
> And even OTA will have video brake up and audio brake ups... even if you are 5 miles from the towers...


Earl,
Thanks for clarifying this for people. Having been receiving OTA HD for years starting with a Toshiba DST3000, Samsung SIR-TS360, RCA DTC210, D* H20, and now HR20...
Occasional sound dropouts are just a fact of life. Every unit has done it.


----------



## jediphish (Dec 4, 2005)

brittonx said:


> Earl,
> Thanks for clarifying this for people. Having been receiving OTA HD for years starting with a Toshiba DST3000, Samsung SIR-TS360, RCA DTC210, D* H20, and now HR20...
> Occasional sound dropouts are just a fact of life. Every unit has done it.


I've also witnesses pixelation on Mpeg4 channels that looks just like bad OTA reception. Hopefully D* will have full fiber, pre-mpeg2 feeds of each affilliate's transmission to send out via satellite one day. It's so funny to me that I waited and waited to get locals in HD via sat only to encounter some of the same problems I've had using my OTA antenna for the last 3 years.


----------



## empire_of_one (Jan 19, 2007)

SuperTech1 said:


> Luckily it's not named "Colt" so you shouldn't have to worry about it sneaking away in the middle of the night.
> 
> :lol:


:lol:  :lol:

i was 10 when the colts moved away, but i hated them anyway so i didn't care. i actually like them better now than i did when they played here... at least up til last weekend.


----------



## jrbutler12 (Jan 18, 2007)

Just curious, they installed the wrong dish last installation, they are coming out tomorrow to install the 5lnb which means I will have to reset the system and lose everything, should I go ahead and do a hard reset, select the 5lnb and when I have the error message select fix later. Or should I just wait for tomorrow night?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

230 posts on a thread discussing software that's not even out yet.


----------



## jlancaster (Feb 10, 2006)

take the error tonight...after all there is no guarentee that they will show with the dish....I think that it doesn't matter when you do the dish set-up...it will keep prior data! Beware though...This is comming from someone who doesn't have mpeg4 local or otherwise.


----------



## Drewg5 (Dec 15, 2006)

*t - 1h*


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

RAD said:


> 230 posts on a thread discussing software that's not even out yet.


Must be a slow news night.


----------



## Johndrin (Jan 19, 2007)

hey why doesnt the chat link that earl posted up work?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

RAD said:


> 230 posts on a thread discussing software that's not even out yet.


Check there WHEN it was http://dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=796898&postcount=211. [PDT]
You missed the train .


----------



## Drewg5 (Dec 15, 2006)

Johndrin said:


> hey why doesnt the chat link that earl posted up work?


Its working, I'm in there now. Do you have java installed?


----------



## Johndrin (Jan 19, 2007)

ya im there know but i cant see any text. i see everyone who is in there but i cant see what people are typing


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Earl, any chance this may solve problems some of us are having with OTA?


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

Drewg5 said:


> Its working, I'm in there now. Do you have java installed?


When I try to go to the chat, I just a blue slider bar that says loading. I also get a click here message to active, but when I do, nothing happens. Using IE7.

Bob


----------



## Johndrin (Jan 19, 2007)

ya for me that chat is all sorts of screwed up i tried it in firefox and ie. All i can do is listen to a lady sayin "welcome" every 5 seconds


----------



## Drewg5 (Dec 15, 2006)

azarby said:


> When I try to go to the chat, I just a blue slider bar that says loading. I also get a click here message to active, but when I do, nothing happens. Using IE7.
> 
> Bob


It sounds to me like you need java script installed. You can get a copy athttp://www.java.com/en/download/manual.jsp


----------



## jlancaster (Feb 10, 2006)

any chance it will solve my erectile disfunction problem?? I mean really how long have these "so called programmers been working on this anyway?"


----------



## smileyw (Jan 19, 2007)

azarby said:


> When I try to go to the chat, I just a blue slider bar that says loading. I also get a click here message to active, but when I do, nothing happens. Using IE7.
> 
> Bob


I get this exact same problem in IE and FF. It must not live my version of Java. Clearly Java is working, but I guess it doesn't like the version (or maybe Vista...)

W

P.S. My first post. I was a long time TC member, but just traded in my latest Tivo (HR10) for an HR20. So far not very happy with the move, but we will see if the newer software is better. It has miserably failed the wife test so far as well. She is begging for the Tivo back.


----------



## LGM2007 (Dec 17, 2006)

Mixer said:


> If there was no such thing as google my bet is that it would have been a lot harder.
> 
> Not to take anything away form the guy who guessed right or anything
> 
> LOL


No Google. I just was lucky to get the reference right away, and even luckier that I was on the board as Earl was posting.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

jlancaster said:


> any chance it will solve my erectile disfunction problem?? I mean really how long have these "so called programmers been working on this anyway?"


Yeah, you just have to eat your HR20 before going to bed.

Carl


----------



## jlancaster (Feb 10, 2006)

carl6 said:


> Yeah, you just have to eat your HR20 before going to bed.
> 
> Carl


blue lights blue pill whatever!!


----------



## mganga (Dec 4, 2006)

can anyone tell me why i should (or might want to take a chance to) do this update if my hr-20 is running fairly ok? (besides the obvious glory of seeing if it works?)


----------



## jlancaster (Feb 10, 2006)

mganga said:


> can anyone tell me why i should (or might want to take a chance to) do this update if my hr-20 is running fairly ok? (besides the obvious glory of seeing if it works?)


then don't no harm done!


----------



## Johndrin (Jan 19, 2007)

I am probaly going to download it tommorow after everybody else on this fourm downloads it and shares their expirences.


----------



## DishDog (Nov 10, 2006)

jlancaster said:


> any chance it will solve my erectile disfunction problem?


Try channel 595. Worked for me.


----------



## jlancaster (Feb 10, 2006)

Johndrin said:


> I am probaly going to download it tommorow after everybody else on this fourm downloads it and shares their expirences.


one day doesn't do it ......if your not willing to give it your all...please don't bother.... if you want to be a part of the solution...then dive in just don't complain!


----------



## smileyw (Jan 19, 2007)

Since some of us can't get the chat to work, can someone post when it is "officially" 11:00 EST, and we can start?


----------



## hitdog042 (Dec 7, 2006)

smileyw said:


> Since some of us can't get the chat to work, can someone post when it is "officially" 11:00 EST, and we can start?


011b downloading now!


----------



## irie4ja (Oct 20, 2006)

011B


----------



## smileyw (Jan 19, 2007)

hitdog042 said:


> 011b downloading now!


Thanks


----------



## Johndrin (Jan 19, 2007)

how long is the download? and i am just wondering does it get the update via the ethernet cable or phone line?


----------



## jlancaster (Feb 10, 2006)

DishDog said:


> Try channel 595. Worked for me.


always right to the point!! I love it


----------



## disneyfreak (Dec 4, 2006)

shouldn't take too long, anout 7-10 min. I am downloading now, Raleigh NC. Looking forward to some more stability, almost lost a few programs tonight. Gave me the "keep or delete" upon selecting a recorded show. After the third one, I did a RBR, that fixed the problem.


----------



## tyrap (Sep 22, 2006)

Johndrin said:


> how long is the download? and i am just wondering does it get the update via the ethernet cable or phone line?


Via the dish-no phone or ethernet


----------



## Damnitjim (Dec 15, 2006)

downloading 43%


----------



## rhweimer (Sep 27, 2006)

Got it here!


----------



## declan (Dec 15, 2006)

Downloading (011B) here in 19020. I am upgrading from 115. I hope this helps the Black screen bug and the trick play issues. this has become very frustrating and hard to explain to the 9 year old.


----------



## TERRYB2241 (Dec 1, 2006)

Got my update. Seems to be working fine. Getting all my OTA HD channels. Harrisburg, PA. Upgraded from 119


----------



## S. DiThomas (Oct 8, 2006)

Are we posting in the issues thread or this early addition thread?

Earl - can we close this one and use one thread only?


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

Got it here in Texas. Thanks Earl and D*.  

GH


----------



## John Buckingham (Sep 15, 2006)

Lost HBO-HD/ESPN-HD/Showtime HD


John Buckingham


----------



## sansabar (Dec 17, 2006)

No noticeable differences here. I was hoping this would fix my OTA local HD problem but no luck. I get them all via the TV, and all but 1 via the HR-20. It comes up in the Guide but 771 for the content.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

19:59:18 Got new table (0103,12C5). Tp21. SCID#03E8.
7D: SCID=03F1, Version=100C, flag1=0006,flag2=FFFF,id1=013F, id2=0B21
7D: SCID=03EE, Version=1040, flag1=0004,flag2=FFFF,id1=0C84, id2=1132
55: SCID=03F0, Version=10E8, flag1=0003,flag2=FFFF,id1=0B0F, id2=0D6F
82: SCID=03F0, Version=1040, flag1=0004,flag2=FFFF,id1=0C80, id2=1135
82: SCID=03ED, Version=104B, flag1=0003,flag2=FFFF,id1=0235, id2=0BE8
55: SCID=03EF, Version=10FA, flag1=0003,flag2=FFFF,id1=1637, id2=12AB
*19:59:18 *Got new table (0103,12C9). Tp21. SCID#03E8.
7D: SCID=03F1, Version=100C, flag1=0006,flag2=FFFF,id1=013F, id2=0B21
7D: SCID=03EE, Version=1040, flag1=0004,flag2=FFFF,id1=0C84, id2=1132
78: SCID=03EE, Version=*011B*, flag1=000C,flag2=FFFF,id1=079F, id2=12BB
55: SCID=03F0, Version=10E8, flag1=0003,flag2=FFFF,id1=0B0F, id2=0D6F
82: SCID=03F0, Version=1040, flag1=0004,flag2=FFFF,id1=0C80, id2=1135
82: SCID=03ED, Version=104B, flag1=0003,flag2=FFFF,id1=0235, id2=0BE8
55: SCID=03EF, Version=10FA, flag1=0003,flag2=FFFF,id1=1637, id2=12AB


----------



## smileyw (Jan 19, 2007)

Got it in So Cal.


----------



## neuronbob (Apr 12, 2003)

Got it here in Cleveland. My machine was running the 0xac that was forced back in December. Have been having audio strangeness since. For example, if I was watching a recorded show and switched back to one of my HD channels with a Dolby feed, I would get no sound at all unless I turned off the machine and rebooted. Aggravating! Further, in the last week I've had to reboot the machine four times, after months with a single reboot. I also tired of the recorder recording the show 30-90 seconds in. Also aggravating! That's what prompted me to download this release candidate.

So far, no problems, but we'll see over the next few days how it really works by the number of times the wife calls with problems.

Thanks for these posts!


----------



## Dukie (Feb 7, 2006)

John Buckingham said:


> Lost HBO-HD/ESPN-HD/Showtime HD
> 
> John Buckingham


Anybody else losing these channels?

I'm ready to download but I can't lose ESPN-HD before Saturday basketball.


----------



## mrnygiants (Sep 12, 2006)

i can not for the life of me, get 02468 to work at all. i have tried red button reset about 100 times, and i press the damn thing about 9000 times, still cant not get a force download. anyone want to help?


----------



## Damnitjim (Dec 15, 2006)

got it and so far so good


----------



## inzane (Oct 26, 2006)

Just got the new release in NYC, Checked and I have all my HD channels.


----------



## jet75080 (Jan 7, 2007)

:eek2:


mrnygiants said:


> i can not for the life of me, get 02468 to work at all. i have tried red button reset about 100 times, and i press the damn thing about 9000 times, still cant not get a force download. anyone want to help?


I have the same issue,, reset via red button and then menu... so now i put in 02468 and nothing happes.. just reboots.,.;. don't know what to do.. it worked on before santa clause release... they locked me out.!:sure:


----------



## Dukie (Feb 7, 2006)

inzane said:


> Just got the new release in NYC, Checked and I have all my HD channels.


Thanks inzane...I'm going in...


----------



## Dukie (Feb 7, 2006)

jet75080 said:


> :eek2:
> 
> I have the same issue,, reset via red button and then menu... so now i put in 02468 and nothing happes.. just reboots.,.;. don't know what to do.. it worked on before santa clause release... they locked me out.!:sure:


Have you tried to do a power-off reset for 30secs first?

For Elvis I powered off, waited 30 secs, powered on then performed the RBR+02468.


----------



## declan (Dec 15, 2006)

I am using Microsoft Vista and when it did a search on my home network it found the DVR.

Not sure if this means anything to anyone but I thought I would throw it out there.

Also my trickplay problem seems to be gone. I hope it stays that way.


----------



## EAGLES20 (Sep 8, 2005)

O11b Is Downloading Right Now What's Next 96% Complete


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

declan said:


> I am using Microsoft Vista and when it did a search on my home network it found the DVR.
> 
> Not sure if this means anything to anyone but I thought I would throw it out there.
> 
> Also my trickplay problem seems to be gone. I hope it stays that way.


I really need to reinstall Vista


----------



## EAGLES20 (Sep 8, 2005)

It's done now it's going through step 1 and 2 checking satellite settings will let you know how it turns out. For anyone having a problem as soon as I pressed the red reset button I PUSHED IN 02468 AND IT WENT before it kept coming up with directv saying hello by pass that and start punching the numbers in right away as soon as you do the red reset button.


----------



## EAGLES20 (Sep 8, 2005)

All I'm getting is O11B i'VE DOWNLOADED TWICE AND IT'S THE SAME THING IS THERE ANYTHING ELSE I CAN DO


----------



## iceman2a (Dec 30, 2005)

I was going to sit this one out but I reconsidered and forced the download!
Guide scrolling seems a little faster, trick play working well, I'll mess with it more later, need sleep!


----------



## BreezeCJ (Jan 8, 2007)

EAGLES20 said:


> All I'm getting is O11B i'VE DOWNLOADED TWICE AND IT'S THE SAME THING IS THERE ANYTHING ELSE I CAN DO


0x11B IS the current version. you are up to date.


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

Dukie said:


> Have you tried to do a power-off reset for 30secs first?
> 
> For Elvis I powered off, waited 30 secs, powered on then performed the RBR+02468.


Are u doing the 02468 one time only, just after the spinning lights start to rotate?

Bob


----------



## Dukie (Feb 7, 2006)

11B downloaded and running fine in Raleigh.

I do notice the GUI tearing with the guide during channel up/down scrolling.
However, the guide guide is definitely faster.

All 119 recordings had no problems during a quick 2 minute playback test.
No problems with 11B record/playback.
No problems recording on both tuners and watching live or recorded video.

Let's see how things shake out in the next few days.


----------



## BreezeCJ (Jan 8, 2007)

azarby said:


> Are u doing the 02468 one time only, just after the spinning lights start to rotate?
> 
> Bob


You may have to attempt it more than once. Do it quickly tonight's window is about to close. (1:30am cut-off)


----------



## CAL7 (Dec 16, 2003)

This was a tough one! Every other time, 02468 took - first time. I must have gone through a dozen attempts before I hit it. I am not sure it makes a difference, but I did pull the power plug (still no go on the first boot up) and it finally responded on the second RBR after the power was re-connected. 

Is there any rhyme or reason as to easy vs. hard on getting it to respond to code?


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

EAGLES20 said:


> All I'm getting is O11B i'VE DOWNLOADED TWICE AND IT'S THE SAME THING IS THERE ANYTHING ELSE I CAN DO


YES RELAX AND SEE HOW IT IS WORKING. YOU HAVE THE RELEASE CANDIDATE!


----------



## jwren (Nov 10, 2006)

I had the new version from last week, (119? or something like that) and I am 20 min late (past the window) tonight and now it's downloading 010b, isn't that reverting back? I want the newest version, what do I do? help!:eek2:


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

jwren said:


> I had the new version from last week, (119? or something like that) and I am 20 min late (past the window) tonight and now it's downloading 010b, isn't that reverting back? I want the newest version, what do I do? help!:eek2:


Yes, outside the window it will download the current national version.

Repeat the process during Saturday night's window and you'll be able to get 11B.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Done.
*22:44:24 *Got new table (0103,12CA). Tp21. SCID#03E8.
7D: SCID=03F1, Version=100C, flag1=0006,flag2=FFFF,id1=013F, id2=0B21
7D: SCID=03EE, Version=1040, flag1=0004,flag2=FFFF,id1=0C84, id2=1132
78: SCID=03EE, Version=010B, flag1=000C,flag2=FFFF,id1=0791, id2=11C2
78: SCID=03EE, Version=*011B*, flag1=000C,flag2=FFFF,id1=079F, id2=12BB
55: SCID=03F0, Version=10E8, flag1=0003,flag2=FFFF,id1=0B0F, id2=0D6F
82: SCID=03F0, Version=1040, flag1=0004,flag2=FFFF,id1=0C80, id2=1135
82: SCID=03ED, Version=104B, flag1=0003,flag2=FFFF,id1=0235, id2=0BE8
55: SCID=03EF, Version=10FA, flag1=0003,flag2=FFFF,id1=1637, id2=12AB
*22:45:22 *Got new table (0103,12CB). Tp21. SCID#03E8.
7D: SCID=03F1, Version=100C, flag1=0006,flag2=FFFF,id1=013F, id2=0B21
7D: SCID=03EE, Version=1040, flag1=0004,flag2=FFFF,id1=0C84, id2=1132
78: SCID=03EE, Version=010B, flag1=000C,flag2=FFFF,id1=0791, id2=11C2
55: SCID=03F0, Version=10E8, flag1=0003,flag2=FFFF,id1=0B0F, id2=0D6F
82: SCID=03F0, Version=1040, flag1=0004,flag2=FFFF,id1=0C80, id2=1135
82: SCID=03ED, Version=104B, flag1=0003,flag2=FFFF,id1=0235, id2=0BE8
55: SCID=03EF, Version=10FA, flag1=0003,flag2=FFFF,id1=1637, id2=12AB


----------



## crkeith65 (Oct 26, 2006)

I may be wrong but last update I could not force download untill I set my remote back to IR. I missed this window. Will try Saturday.


----------



## WolfClan Dan (Jan 10, 2007)

crkeith65 said:


> I may be wrong but last update I could not force download untill I set my remote back to IR. I missed this window. Will try Saturday.


i got mine with rf


----------



## WolfClan Dan (Jan 10, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I really need to reinstall Vista


that seems quite fantastic.

what can we do differently if our pc can see the dvr?

:eek2:


----------



## bc3tech (Jan 3, 2007)

got my 11b - will be playing & recording all day. updates to follow.


----------



## plewis (Sep 6, 2006)

Downloaded 11b last night on 3 HR20s.
Started all 3 downloads and went to sleep before checking on them
1 works fine, no apparent problems
1 had to RBR this am. Was stuck on TNTHD. Movie was playing, but machine was not responding to remote input. 
1 still not sure. It's in the theater room, and I'm not cranking it up until later on today.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

If an when you have downloaded 11B and played with it enough to pass judgment...please provide your feedback in this poll:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=77087

Thanks.


----------



## DblD_Indy (Dec 3, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Damm... I though it would be a tad harder then that..
> 
> As for release notes...
> 
> ...


Sounds like the most solid release yet. I hope to pull it down tonight. Two questions.

1)Any chance in the future they will offer early am pulls, I am up and out the door by 5am est. and staying up to 11pm is a drag even on a Friday. How about a 4am-6am window too? I doubt that many D*TV installers are up and out by then.

2) Since there are no new features or DLB in this RC, I am hoping that since this RC being named the Raven they are not following Poe's famous line: "Quoth the raven, `Nevermore.' " Please D*TV give us at least one more RC with DLB!


----------



## Nivek (Sep 21, 2006)

jwren said:


> I had the new version from last week, (119? or something like that) and I am 20 min late (past the window) tonight and now it's downloading 010b, isn't that reverting back? I want the newest version, what do I do? help!:eek2:


Earl said there is a window tonight as well. The times are on page 1.

My thoughts... so far the guide is much faster, no more pinky, ffwd still staggers a bit at the beginining but is overall much smoother. I did a quick check and I'm getting all of the OTA Sacramento locals and some from San Fran as well (the ones I get where there since they enabled OTA).

/Kevin


----------



## Nivek (Sep 21, 2006)

declan said:


> I am using Microsoft Vista and when it did a search on my home network it found the DVR.


Did you just plug an Ethernet cable into the back? I wonder if you could use a USB wireless dongle?

/Kevin


----------



## thudman99 (Jan 20, 2007)

So, networking is working with my HR20 and Windows Vista/MP11... I have successfully played MP3's and viewed photos.

What's interesting is there's also a videos selectionin the HR20 menu which lists videos on my PC, but they all have an X to the left and none will play.

Is this feature unfinished, or is there a specific set of codecs that are supported for videos that doesnt include WMV & MPEG1?

Thanks!


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Earl do you know about how long until this goes national? Thanks in advance


----------



## dogbreath (Apr 26, 2006)

How about a time in the middle of the day for those of us that can't be home at night to force the update.

Thanks,
Dogbreath


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

dogbreath said:


> How about a time in the middle of the day for those of us that can't be home at night to force the update.
> 
> Thanks,
> Dogbreath


I assume they don't want to do it during the day, as then normal installs might end up getting the release candidates by mistake.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

bwaldron said:


> I assume they don't want to do it during the day, as then normal installs might end up getting the release candidates by mistake.


Exactly. The last step in installing the HR20 is to force download the current release. So D* has to pick time windows that miss all the normal install times--including Hawaii!

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

thudman99 said:


> So, networking is working with my HR20 and Windows Vista/MP11... I have successfully played MP3's and viewed photos.
> 
> What's interesting is there's also a videos selectionin the HR20 menu which lists videos on my PC, but they all have an X to the left and none will play.
> 
> ...


no vids yet. just photos and music.


----------



## Jace (Sep 6, 2006)

Downloading 85% ... hoping this helps my audio issues with 0x1b


----------



## MHElliott (Jan 20, 2007)

Got It Looks Good To Me So Far


----------



## Jace (Sep 6, 2006)

still have long pause with audio when I pause and resume when watching a DD / HD program, also experience the audio delay when I jump from an SD channel to an HD Dolby channel ... basically you see people talking but takes 10-15 seconds before you hear audio. 

using optical cable into samsung receiver.


----------



## chutta (Sep 20, 2006)

Downloaded o11b and find the only noticeable difference is a much faster guide. I haven't noticed any audio problems as of yet, which is promising. REW and FF don't appear to have been improved.


----------



## xerxes (Jan 21, 2007)

Downloaded update, previously had 119. No difference in functionality noticed. So far no audio dropouts / stability issues. Fingers crossed.


----------



## 4DThinker (Dec 17, 2006)

Jace said:


> still have long pause with audio when I pause and resume when watching a DD / HD program, also experience the audio delay when I jump from an SD channel to an HD Dolby channel ... basically you see people talking but takes 10-15 seconds before you hear audio.
> 
> using optical cable into samsung receiver.


Your receiver may simply have to re-establish the DD decoding. My older sony always take a few seconds either after a pause or when I change channels to establish the right audio mode. I've got a new Sony receiver that does this (almost) instantly. I doubt this is a HR20 problem.


----------



## Tebbens (Nov 10, 2004)

thudman99 said:


> So, networking is working with my HR20 and Windows Vista/MP11... I have successfully played MP3's and viewed photos.
> 
> What's interesting is there's also a videos selectionin the HR20 menu which lists videos on my PC, but they all have an X to the left and none will play.
> 
> ...


Anyone get it to network with XP ?
Maybe I'll nmap/port scan it, but I'm a little afraid I'll crash it.

Anyone have more specific info on how its networking with Vista ?


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

Tebbens said:


> Anyone get it to network with XP ?
> Maybe I'll nmap/port scan it, but I'm a little afraid I'll crash it.
> 
> Anyone have more specific info on how its networking with Vista ?


I can display pictures and listen to mpgs with XP and Windows Media Player. Several other can also and some use Twonky instead of WMP.

Bob


----------



## Nivek (Sep 21, 2006)

Jace said:


> still have long pause with audio when I pause and resume when watching a DD / HD program, also experience the audio delay when I jump from an SD channel to an HD Dolby channel ... basically you see people talking but takes 10-15 seconds before you hear audio.
> 
> using optical cable into samsung receiver.


Some receivers (like my JVC) default to auto detect the surround stream. It takes a second for that to happen. You might want to try forcing DD.

So far, no drop-outs with 011b. Looks like D* got it right this time!

/Kevin


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

For those folks who have downloaded Release Candidate 11B during the past 2 evenings, and had enough / significant time to test this release to their own satisfaction, please vote on your experience with your HR20 running 11B in this poll.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=77087

Thanks.


----------



## chutta (Sep 20, 2006)

Was hoping audio glitches were gone with update....but no. Still having audio defects. I hear a stuck record type of sound (repetitive noise) for very brief periods. I have not experienced the brief dropouts of audio altogether which used to occur with the previous software versions. Hopefully they are a thing of the past, but it may be too early to tell. Also I had read somewhere on this thread that the pink box which occasionally appears when using FF and RWD no longer appeared after the update. I am still seeing it with 011b (although it really doesn't bother me). The instant replay button usually causes the program to go back about 5 seconds (or less), but occasionally will freeze the screen for several seconds and then resume playing about 30 seconds prior to where the button was pushed instead of 5 seconds.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

chutta said:


> Also I had read somewhere on this thread that the pink box which occasionally appears when using FF and RWD no longer appeared after the update. I am still seeing it with 011b (although it really doesn't bother me).


"Pinky" is still there. That actually makes a number of folks happy who seem to be fond of him/her....


----------



## boomer (Jan 10, 2003)

Forced the download Friday night...had to RBR once on Saturday when the unit locked up...

Experiencing Audio dropouts, I never really had those before, but the wife has experienced them before this upgrade...usually doing a 8 second rewind a couple of times resolves the problem.

Image Tearing on the menu...NEVER saw this before.....


That's the only problems i've noticed...


----------



## 427sierra (Jan 23, 2007)

Downloaded the update saturday night. I'm still getting audio dropout and the DVR froze during the Colts vs Patriots game, I couldn't RW or FF. Couldn't view pre-recorded shows until I reset system.


----------



## chutta (Sep 20, 2006)

I have noticed a significant delay in removing items deleted from the playlist using "--". At times they will disappear immediately, other times after a few second delay, and occasionally I actually must exit and re-enter the playlist for the program to disappear from the list. I am not sure this flaw did not exist with previous software versions, but nonetheless it needs to be addressed at some point. Perhaps it can be added to the to do list. Until you are aware of it, it can cause confusion and possibly the accidental deletion of another program through continued attempts to delete by pressing "--".


----------



## bc3tech (Jan 3, 2007)

JUST had a weird one, not sure if it's been mentioned.

I am watching TV, and unable to "skip back" or "rewind." - it causes the entire unit to cease responding to my remote (doesn't freeze picture/audio) for about 15 seconds or so. After that time i can hit other buttons to make it work, but still am unable to rewind or skip back.

edit: i changed the channel from and back, and it went away for one "skip back" attempt. then i changed channels, watched a bit of TV, tried a "skip back" again, and same result. i have since rebooted the unit and tested the skip back, rewind, skip forward, fast foward, and play and all are working as of now.

had another quite odd thing happen last night. I paused TV long enough for the little DirecTV logo to start bouncing around... I was in the complete dark of my living room then *FLASH* *FLASH* the whole room lights up. I knew it was the TV so i watched the logo for a bit (mezmerizing i might add) and sure enough, when the logo hit the edges of the screen to "bounce" off, it flashed to the frozen frame of the show I was watching then back to the screen saver.... fun stuff!


----------



## jarredduq (Nov 17, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> While it will address some of the video playback...
> 
> Some of those Audio and Picture breakups, has nothing to do with the software version on the HR20.... It is the MPEG-4 encoding, and the reception between the Affiliates and DirectV... So there are pieces that are out of the control of the HR20.
> 
> And even OTA will have video brake up and audio brake ups... even if you are 5 miles from the towers...


Okay, to rule out OTA problems with the drop outs, I made simultaneous recordings of American Idol last night using both my HR20 and a PC with a 6-year old MYHD120 tuner card. Both the HR20 and MYHD card are using the same antenna via a splitter.

I played back the recordings and had 20+ dropouts on the HR20 recording and 2 dropouts on the MYHD recording.

The funny thing is that the HR20 did not dropout at the same place the MYHD did, so this points to the fact that the tuner in the HR20 is 6 years newer and probably rejects multipath a lot better.

The dropouts on the HR20 do appear to be something with the unit itself.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I have closed this thread, as Raven is 0x11b and 0x11b is the national release.


----------

